# Sticky  Sensing vs. Intuition



## Haunter

Very interesting test! I got INTJ..? It's not the first time, and I think it's starting to bother me now. Results were accurate but I could not relate with some parts of the description. My Top 4 were Logical, Industrial, Philosophical and Imperial.

Scientist [Logical | 3D Psyche]

Analysts, Programmers… People who have a strong tendency to this state are ordered and reserved. They may even tend to create systems and schedules to deal with things like physical needs or attention to others, to avoid neglecting them. They are open to learn and appreciate things, but are strict about their resolutions. Ideally, everything they do should have a reason. They do not show interest for demanding physical activities, unless they see a clear purpose or goal; and prefer personal training to group sports. They do not favor whimsical ideas or feelings, and look to avoid emotional drama. They also dislike frivolities and reckless behaviors.

They have three tendencies towards introversion:​


[*=2]Being abstracted may cultivate timidity and passive aggression, and lead towards self-reliance.
[*=2]Being resolute may cultivate righteousness and strictness, and maintain self-confidence.
[*=2]Being detached may cultivate aloofness and disinterest, and cause self-absorption.

People that are strongly logical create connections with those who share their convictions, and develop respect for intellectual leaders. They do not need physical presence or trivial chats in order to maintain relationships; their strong sense of commitment does the trick. They can mold habits, and adopt and respect measures quickly if there is a good reason to do so, but are very against those they cannot see a clear purpose for. They look to rest after things make sense or are in order. They develop personal infatuations with ideas, things or people, but may struggle with charisma or courage. They tend to be industrious, but dislike supervision, thus preferring clear and strict methods and policies.

Note this archetype is a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to be multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.​


----------



## StaceofBass

Cordial | 3D Psyche

It gave me ENFJ Cordial. I have never tested as ENFJ before...It's interesting but I'm almost confident I'm ENFP.


----------



## Dauntless

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. No, I did NOT score INTJ - the hell?

:laughing:
@warweasel, please take this, please!

The only way I can live with the result is that it lists me AS A PROFESSOR, AND YOU *KNOW* that is what I live for! roud: And my result was *TEAL*.


----------



## JoetheBull

Take the test! Existential 

 
FociPhysical
↓Rational
↓Emotional
↓ _Tense_ →_Action__Resolution__Valuation_  _Flexible_ →_Sensation__Conception__Empathy_  _Relaxed_ →_Abstraction__Instinction__Detachment_  
 This could also be called the Spiritual state. The best concept to define its focus is *essence*. It happens when we are physically relaxed, but emotionally tense and rationally flexible. We are in this state when searching ideals, meanings, significance or transcendence; when we are involved in abstract reverence. We look to reflet on our values; conceive and expose our feelings. We are devoted to ideas, and enjoy exploring and elaborating on them; being focused on emotional concepts and experiences.​ By definition, this is the state of focus in _abstraction_, _conception_ and _valuation_. Its main characteristic is pondering sentiments or placing values on concepts, all while avoiding physical tension. This defines our ability to be exalted, repulsed or devoted to abstract ideas, while being absent from physical surroundings or escaping what is tangible or presented to the senses at the moment.​ Archetype for this state: Therapists Missioners, Healers… People who have a strong tendency to this state focus on their feelings and are open to analysis. Their attention goes where ideals and beliefs are. For them, being a visionary is more pressing than physical possessions or productivity. They plan and care for what is emotionally important or relevant, and avoid more practical but non-transcendental activities. They feel comfortable in secular environments, but will always question the purpose in search for better things. Their visions may seem compelling and pleasurable, while reality may seem dull and dirty. They may abandon quests following their feelings, and dislike definite, predictable and rigorous things. They are impulsively protective of things they value, but might overlook physical abilities, facts or needs. They may be biased about their preferences; but, they are open to reflect upon their feelings.
They have two tendencies towards introversion:​
Being abstracted may cultivate timidity and passive aggression, and lead towards self-reliance.
Being value driven may cultivate infatuation and sensitivity, and induce self-absorption.
 People that are strongly existential are open to suggestions, information and exploration, but these are all conditioned by an intense desire to carry an ideal. This can make them reject or adopt things, and may interfere with interpretations, giving a sense of clarity at times and disdain at others. They pursue passion in order to be creative; this tends to draw them toward the arts.​ Note this archetype is a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to be multidimensional, wholesome, colorful


----------



## tangosthenes

got INTP and conceptual

*Conceptual 
*


*Foci*Physical
↓Rational
↓Emotional
↓_Tense_ →_Action__Resolution__Valuation_ _Flexible_ →_Sensation__Conception_
_Empathy_ _Relaxed_ →_Abstraction_
_Instinction__Detachment_
 
 The best concept to define the focus of this state is *curiosity*. This happens when we are physically and emotionally relaxed, but rationally flexible. We are in this state when we want to learn and contemplate concepts and reasons. We are not satisfied with a simple answer or rules, and this ability opens the door to new ideas and questions. It makes us eager to know and conceive things.
By definition, this is the state of focus in _abstraction_, _conception_ and _detachment_. Its main characteristic is the grasp of concepts and information while avoiding physical or emotional tension. This defines our understanding of abstract ideas without constriction, misguidance or distraction by immediate physical demands or emotional appreciations.
*Archetype for this state: Researchers*

Investigators, Experts… People who have a constant tendency to this state focus on information, and are not prone to physically demanding activities unless they apply knowledge . For them, being knowledgeable is more pressing than being authoritative or emotional. They may be procrastinators and constant researchers, as they are interested in progressively learning and conceiving things. They have low patience for whimsical details about likes and dislikes; their emotional values are mostly dictated by personal preferences or objective interests. They avoid physical struggle and drama. However, their curiosity leads them to new fields to explore, activities to engage in, and emotional connections to form; but, this interest can be sporadic or subjective to intellectual pursue.
They have two tendencies towards introversion:


Being abstracted may cultivate timidity and passive aggression, and lead towards self-reliance. 
Being detached may cultivate aloofness and disinterest, and cause self-absorption. 
 People that are strongly conceptual have a purely inquisitive mind, and do not focus on physical feats or emotional challenges. They are conversational, good listeners, but not necessarily determined to reach resolutions or convictions; they are more open to data and possibilities. They like ************s, language systems, investigation and science. They may be fascinated with ideas, but may struggle with charisma. They are practical but may lack physical alertness or coordination, which makes them attracted to gadgets and systems to accomplish tasks.

Why is encycl0pedia starred out on this site?

Note this archetype is a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to be multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.


----------



## Dauntless

THANK GOD!! I misunderstood two questions, retested, and VIOLA! 

INFJ roud:


Philosophical | 3D Psyche

Still scored Professor, though, LIKE. A. BOSS. (or a professor :laughing::kitteh


----------



## Helios

Managerial | 3D Psyche

Managerial ENTP? Okay then.

Edit: looking at this in more detail, I see how this works, lol.

*T-* 70%
*N- *65%
*S-* 35%
*F-* 30%

*E to I- *71:29
*J to P-* 46:54

*Top 5:*
Managerial- 72%
Social- 71%
Theoretical- 68%
Ideational- 67%
Technical- 65%


----------



## Sixty Nein

Ideational | 3D Psyche

Ideational....ENFJ!?


----------



## Chesire Tower

Existential State of Mind 

INFJ

Focus 
Physical
↓ Rational
↓ Emotional
↓ 
Tense → Action Resolution Valuation 
Flexible → Sensation Conception Empathy 
Relaxed → Abstraction Instinction Detachment 

This could also be called the Spiritual state. The best concept to define its focus is essence. It happens when we are physically relaxed, but emotionally determined and rationally open. We are in this state when searching ideals, meanings, significance or transcendence; when we are involved in abstract reverence. We look to reflet on our values; conceive and expose our feelings. We are devoted to ideas, and enjoy exploring and elaborating on them; being focused on emotional concepts and experiences.



By definition, this is the state of focus in abstraction, conception and valuation. Its main characteristic is pondering sentiments or placing values on concepts, all while avoiding physical tension. This defines our ability to be exalted, repulsed or devoted to abstract ideas, while being absent from physical surroundings or escaping what is tangible or presented to the senses at the moment.

Topographic Map location: Sanctuary

MBTI approximation: *NF*

Archetype: Therapists

Missioners, Healers… People who have a strong tendency to this state focus on their feelings and analysis. Their attention goes where ideals and beliefs are. For them, being a visionary is more pressing than physical possessions or industry. They plan and care for what is emotionally important or relevant, and avoid more practical but non-transcendental activities. They feel comfortable in secular environments, but will always question the purpose in search for better things. Their visions may seem compelling and pleasurable, while reality may seem dull and dirty. They may abandon quests following their feelings, and dislike definite, predictable and rigorous things. They are impulsively protective of things they value, but might overlook physical abilities, facts or needs. They may be biased about their preferences; but, they are open to reflect on their feelings.

They have two tendencies towards introversion:
Being abstracted may cultivate timidity and awkwardness, and lead towards self-reliance.
Being value driven may cultivate infatuation and sensitivity, and induce self-absorption.

People that are strongly existential are open to suggestions, information and exploration, but these are all conditioned by an intense desire to carry an ideal. This can make them reject or adopt things, and may interfere with interpretations, giving a sense of clarity at times and disdain at others. They pursue passion in order to be creative; they tend to be drawn towards arts in many shapes, specially abstract and surreal.

Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to be multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.


----------



## Allire

This was interesting. A very different take on it. I got INTP, conceptual (with logical a close second) and researcher (68% T, 73% N, 71% I, 59% P). If I didn't know it was so often a mistype (because tests are crazy inaccurate), I'm sure I would have declared myself this by now as I pretty much always test INTx (although I have typed ISTJ once and oddly enough ENTJ twice) and the functions for INTP seem about right. The first time I read Ti I was like, yes, that is how I think, but Fe confuses me to no end so I may have misjudged it. *shrugs* Anyway, a fun test regardless and I shall continue looking into MBTI. Someday, I will work this out. Unfortunately, I find it much, much easier to type others I know and actually understand people much better through that lens. Anyone else have a similar experience?


----------



## Rayos

*Logical State of Mind*

FocusPhysical
↓Rational
↓Emotional
↓ Tense →ActionResolutionValuation  Flexible →SensationConceptionEmpathy  Relaxed →AbstractionInstinctionDetachment  

*The best concept to define the focus of this state is rationale. It happens when we are physically and emotionally relaxed, but rationally determined. We are in this state when being analytic and trying to find conceptual order and structure. Its ideal scenario is when everything makes sense and falls into place within our head; and when we want to find this perfection.*
*By definition, this is the state of focus in abstraction, resolution anddetachment. Its main characteristic is bringing order to concepts, thus determining our sense of rational certainty, all while avoiding physical and emotional tension. This defines our ability to structure and analyze abstract data, without being constricted, misguided or distracted by our immediate physical perception or emotional appreciation.*
*Topographic Map location: Study Room*
*MBTI approximation: INTP*
*Archetype: Scientists**Analysts, Programmers… People who have a strong tendency to this state are ordered and reserved. They may even tend to create systems and schedules to deal with things like physical needs or attention to others, to avoid neglecting them. They are open to learn and appreciate things, but are strict about their resolutions. Ideally, everything they do should have a reason. They do not show interest for demanding physical activities, unless they see a clear purpose or goal; and prefer personal training to group sports. They do not favor whimsical ideas or feelings, and look to avoid emotional drama. They also dislike frivolities and reckless behaviors.*
*They have three tendencies towards introversion:*


*Being abstracted may cultivate timidity and awkwardness, and lead towards self-reliance.*
*Being resolute may cultivate righteousness and strictness, and maintain self-confidence.*
*Being detached may cultivate aloofness and disinterest, and promote self-absorption.*
*People that are strongly logical create connections with those who share their convictions, and develop respect for intellectual leaders. They do not need physical presence or trivial chats in order to maintain relationships; their strong sense of commitment does the trick. They can mold habits, and adopt and respect measures quickly if there is a good reason to do so, but are very against those they cannot see a clear purpose for. They look to rest after things make sense or are in order. They develop personal infatuations with ideas, things or people, but may struggle with charisma or courage. They tend to be industrious, but dislike supervision, thus preferring clear and strict methods and policies.*

*Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to be multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.*


----------



## Ellis Bell

I got the Philosophical State of Mind... 

Archetype: Professor.

This could be also called the *Moral *state, since the best concept to define its focus is *morality*. This is the state of wisdom. It happens when we are physically relaxed, but rationally and emotionally determined. We are in this state when we ask: what did we learn from this? what was wrong? what is the ideal? We want to understand and clarify feelings, and think before acting. We are not just using morals as guidance, but developing them, looking for the essence, importance or purpose.

By definition, this is the state of focus in _abstraction_, _resolution_ and _valuation_. Its main characteristic is bringing order to values, or valuing order, all while avoiding physical tension. This defines our ability to define our standards, and bring analysis and appreciation to abstract things.

Topographic Map location: *Library*
MBTI approximation: *IN*J*

Historians, Ministers… People who have a strong tendency to this state focus on their feelings and reasons. Their attention goes to where a clear and desired outcome is met. For them, wisdom and self control are more pressing than swift physical response, possessions or actions. They are curious and reflective of their feelings, but not easy to abandon dogmas and habits. They like to contemplate fascinating ideas, but will not easily detach from their values and rules.
This state has three tendencies towards introversion:


Being abstracted may cultivate timidity and awkwardness, and lead towards self-reliance.
Being resolute may cultivate righteousness and strictness, and maintain self-confidence.
Being value driven may cultivate infatuation and sensitivity, and induce self-absorption.
People that are strongly philosophical enjoy discovering or developing a sense of purpose and a code to act accordingly. They have pleasure for obedience. They also value accomplishments, even if they may seem unproductive or unpractical at the moment; their focus is on transcendence and meaning. But, sometimes they could find it easier to adjust their codes to maintain a posture, and this could keep them procrastinating or being complacent about impositions or situations. They tend to find it their mission to preserve knowledge and values.



Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to be multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.

Tests, schmests.


----------



## Planisphere

Conceptual State of Mind



*Focus*Physical
↓Rational
↓Emotional
↓Tense →ActionResolutionValuation Flexible →SensationConceptionEmpathy Relaxed →AbstractionInstinctionDetachment 

The best concept to define the focus of this state is *curiosity* or *grasp*. This happens when we are physically and emotionally relaxed, but rationally open. We are in this state when we want to learn and contemplate concepts and reasons. We are not satisfied with a simple answer or rules, and this ability opens the door to new ideas and questions. It makes us eager to know and conceive things.

By definition, this is the state of focus in abstraction, conception and detachment. Its main characteristic is the grasp of concepts and information while avoiding physical or emotional tension. This defines our understanding of abstract ideas without constriction, misguidance or distraction by immediate physical demands or emotional appreciations.

Topographic Map location: *Study Field
*
MBTI approximation: **NTP
*
*Archetype: Researchers*



Explorers, Scholars… People who have a constant tendency to this state focus on information, and are not prone to physically demanding activities unless they apply knowledge . For them, being knowledgeable is more pressing than being authoritative or emotional. They may be procrastinators and constant researchers, as they are interested in progressively learning and conceiving things. They have low patience for whimsical details about likes and dislikes; their emotional values are mostly dictated by personal preferences or objective interests. They avoid physical struggle and drama. However, their curiosity leads them to new fields to explore, activities to engage in, and emotional connections to form; but, this interest can be sporadic or subjective to intellectual pursue.

They have two tendencies towards introversion:


Being abstracted may cultivate timidity and awkwardness, and lead towards self-reliance.
Being detached may cultivate aloofness and disinterest, and promote self-absorption.

People that are strongly conceptual have a purely inquisitive mind, and do not focus on physical feats or emotional challenges. They are conversational, good listeners, but not necessarily determined to reach resolutions or convictions; they are more open to data and possibilities. They like encyclopedias, language systems, investigation and science, and tend to be human dictionaries. They may be fascinated with ideas, but may struggle with charisma. They are practical but may lack physical alertness or coordination, which makes them attracted to gadgets and systems to accomplish tasks.

Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to be multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.


Ah, the old xNTP result; haven't received that in a long time. These days, it's usually just INTx. Good to know I'm still stuck in E/I-limbo, in a sense. The test did still count me as an INTP though. I'm a little surprised that the description of INTJ is approximated to the 'Philosophical' state of mind though. It's a very interesting take.


----------



## Fern

eNTp

the following sounds an awful lot like Enneagram 5 to me 

Archetype: *Researchers*Explorers, Scholars… People who have a constant tendency to this state focus on information, and are not prone to physically demanding activities unless they applyknowledge . For them, being knowledgeable is more pressing than being authoritative or emotional. They may be procrastinators and constant researchers, as they are interested in progressively learning and conceiving things. They have low patience for whimsical details about likes and dislikes; their emotional values are mostly dictated by personal preferences or objective interests. They avoid physical struggle and drama. However, their curiosity leads them to new fields to explore, activities to engage in, and emotional connections to form; but, this interest can be sporadic or subjective to intellectual pursue.
They have two tendencies towards introversion:


Being abstracted may cultivate timidity and awkwardness, and lead towards self-reliance.
Being detached may cultivate aloofness and disinterest, and promote self-absorption.
People that are strongly conceptual have a purely inquisitive mind, and do not focus on physical feats or emotional challenges. They are conversational, good listeners, but not necessarily determined to reach resolutions or convictions; they are more open to data and possibilities. They like encyclopedias, language systems, investigation and science, and tend to be human dictionaries. They may be fascinated with ideas, but may struggle with charisma. They are practical but may lack physical alertness or coordination, which makes them attracted to gadgets and systems to accomplish tasks.

Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to be multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.


----------



## Pau7

Result: Sensual
The best concept to define the focus of this state is *mood*. It is the state of vibes and humor. It happens when we are rationally relaxed, but physically and emotionally open. In this state we are aware of our surroundings looking for things that may propose a treat or threat, reacting with emotions, or attributing and perceiving emotions from them. In other words, experiencing sensorial emotions. We look to sense, connect and express emotions. We are easygoing, sensitive and free spirited. This state is social, engages in new activities easily, and evokes sympathy.
By definition, this is the state of sensation, instinction and empathy. Its main characteristic is sensing the surroundings for inspiration, or empathizing with what is presented to our senses, all while avoiding rational tension. This defines our ability to sense what is happening at an emotional level —enthusiasm, anguish, ire, surprise— without having to question or rationalize it. It also defines our ability to follow social vibes and swings.
*
Archetype: Trendsetters*

Socializers, Entertainers… People who have a strong tendency to this state are simply cool, hip, groovy. They have low patience for explanatory details, deliberation and reflective analysis, their attention goes to where the physical emotion is at; they are natural deejays, comedians and emcees. For them, being spontaneous, funny, and able to connect and follow the vibe is more pressing than order or propriety. Being active and open to bond with others gives them a chance to get involved in several interests and topics. But, their participation can be subjective to the moment and the opportunities to unwind and be festive. They can be organized by following social codes or common sense. They enjoy sports, but are not necessarily competitive. They also enjoy art, but preferably in tangible forms (music, dance, fashion, etc.). They enjoy being part of the audience or crowd, and not necessarily struggle to be a contender or critic; although, they make great performers.
This state has one tendency towards introversion:


Being instinctive may cultivate arbitratity and rebelliousness, and demand self-confidence.
People that are strongly sensual look for fun and free expression, and feel out of place in solemn or serious environments. They react to feelings with expressivity, and are susceptible to their social environment. They focus on perceiving and connecting to the moment and transmitting these emotions to others, and have an amazing ability to bring people together. This gives them the ability to recognize other’s humors. They use personal instincts as guiding norms.


----------



## Emtropy

Interesting! It also adds more fuel to the ever-burning fire that is my confusion about my MBTI type...

MBTI approximation: *ENFJ*
Archetype: *Diplomats*Teachers, Philanthropists… People who have a constant tendency to this state focus on their feelings and environment. They have a strong sense of responsibility, given by emotional commitment; they struggle to teach this to others. They concentrate in making sure that what is done carries their views and values. They are the perfect hosts, they enjoy celebrating and recognizing the efforts and intentions of others, and put great attention to special anniversaries, and being there when friends and relatives need them. They are social and gregarious, but tend to revolve around their community or group. They value those that are responsive or resourceful. They appreciate intentions, but actions and results even more, because they value facts as much as mere feelings or ideas. Their major desire is to seek wellbeing, and this may drive them to constantly focus on drama or causes to alleviate or solve.
This state has one tendency towards introversion:


Being value driven may cultivate infatuation and sensitivity, and induce self-absorption.
People that are strongly cordial tend to have a clear vision of what they understanding to be right and wrong, good and bad, beautiful and ugly, desired and repulsive. They are open to debate ideas and to explore activities, places or cultures; but, they have a clear identity with a family, social group, culture or set of values, and the interaction might be restricted around this basis. They also tend to have a clear idea of who is an ally or threat. And, they tend to be sensitive to public opinion.

Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to be multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.


----------



## Emerald Legend

Philosophical | 3D Psyche

Topographic Map location: Library


MBTI approximation: IN*J
Archetype: Professors

Historians, Ministers… People who have a strong tendency to this state focus on their feelings and reasons. Their attention goes to where a clear and desired outcome is met. For them, wisdom and self control are more pressing than swift physical response, possessions or actions. They are curious and reflective of their feelings, but not easy to abandon dogmas and habits. They like to contemplate fascinating ideas, but will not easily detach from their values and rules.

This state has three tendencies towards introversion:
Being abstracted may cultivate timidity and awkwardness, and lead towards self-reliance.
Being resolute may cultivate righteousness and strictness, and maintain self-confidence.
Being value driven may cultivate infatuation and sensitivity, and induce self-absorption.

People that are strongly philosophical enjoy discovering or developing a sense of purpose and a code to act accordingly. They have pleasure for obedience. They also value accomplishments, even if they may seem unproductive or unpractical at the moment; their focus is on transcendence and meaning. But, sometimes they could find it easier to adjust their codes to maintain a posture, and this could keep them procrastinating or being complacent about impositions or situations. They tend to find it their mission to preserve knowledge and values.

Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to be multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.

*I*:E- 77:23
*J*- 62:38
*T*- 50 | *F*- 50
*N*- 84 | S- 16

INxJ


----------



## Swede

Woa! I am a bit baffled... Things I know are definitely incorrect in red. I have been confused by the fact that I tend to be more empathetic than my INTJ colleagues/friends. Interesting test, that's for sure, I have to think about it some more. 
_Edited to add_: Overall test result is iSTj, but eSTj daily, and my favorite color is *SFj? (fuchsia pink...)

MBTI approximation: *ES*J**Heroical State*


*Focus*Physical
↓Rational
↓Emotional
↓_Tense_ →_Action__Resolution__Valuation_ _Flexible_ →_Sensation__Conception__Empathy_ _Relaxed_ →_Abstraction__Instinction__Detachment_ 
 
The best concept to define the focus of this state is *service*. It is the state of responsiveness and cooperation. It happens when we are physically determined, and rationally and emotionally open. We are in this state when we look to play the part, provide, and deliver. We are attentive to the social medium, points of view, and needs; and want to feel as an important part of the action. Our interest is not necessarily delimiting a plan, but being resourceful, apt and dependable. This state is social, open to emotions and will be reflective upon them, but its main focus is responding to them.

By definition, this is the state of focus in _action_, _conception_ and _empathy_. Its main characteristic is acting upon ideas, or pondering about thrilling activities, and bringing excitement to practical things. This defines our ability to act as our role suggests, and carry or convey the tasks our social environment require from us.



*Archetype: Agents*

Officers, Rescuers… People who have a constant tendency to this state focus on their actions and environment. Their open mind and heart serve as instant stimulus they have to respond to. They concentrate in the end product, delivering and solving the problem; and may not enjoy the methodology or contemplation as much. They fight for the spotlight. Their best scenario is having shoes to fill, bacon to deliver, messages to convey, or products to show. They are susceptible to the social moment, opinion or demand; so they would find it hard to avoid social habits or peer pressure for things like casual drinking, response to flirts, dares, etc.

This state has one tendency towards introversion:



Being action driven may cultivate competition and impatience, and prompt self-reliance. 
 People that are strongly heroical feel a need to be needed. They are not interested in becoming a mastermind, but a key player. They like physical training and work, but prefer activities that involve others. They are good at following plans, but dislike being submissive. They can be impatient for abstracted and regulated activities, like philosophy, science, spirituality or relaxation. They avoid wasting time and their idea of not wasting it is doing necessary chores; so, they always look for the next demand. They are inquisitive and emotionally open, and use these abilities for outreach. Rather than altruism or emotional support they concentrate on connection and empathy. They may tend to rely on habits and customs to act upon. They could overlook the objective for the excitement at times.


Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to frequent several states, and become multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.


----------



## Distort

Interesting, nice test!
*

Logical State*


*Focus*
Physical
↓Rational
↓Emotional
↓Tense →ActionResolutionValuation Flexible →SensationConceptionEmpathy Relaxed →AbstractionInstinctionDetachment 

*The best concept to define the focus of this state is reason. It is the state of analysis and structure. It happens when we are physically and emotionally relaxed, but rationally determined. We are in this state when being analytic and trying to find conceptual order and structure. Its ideal scenario is when everything makes sense and falls into place within our head; and when we want to find this perfection.*
*By definition, this is the state of focus in abstraction, resolution anddetachment. Its main characteristic is bringing order to concepts, thus determining our sense of rational certainty, all while avoiding physical and emotional tension. This defines our ability to structure and analyze abstract data, without being constricted, misguided or distracted by our immediate physical perception or emotional appreciation.*
*Topographic Map location: Study Room*
*MBTI approximation: INTP*
*Archetype: Scientists*

*Analysts, Programmers… People who have a strong tendency to this state are ordered and reserved. They may tend to create systems and schedules to deal with things like physical needs or socializing. They are open to learn and appreciate things, but can be strict about their resolutions. Ideally, everything they do should have a reason. They show low interest for demanding physical activities, unless they see a clear purpose or goal, like fitness; they prefer personal training to group sports. They do not favor whimsical or sentimental ideas, and look to avoid emotional drama. They also dislike frivolities and reckless behaviors.*
*They have three tendencies towards introversion:*


*Being abstracted may cultivate timidity and awkwardness, and lead towards self-reliance.*
*Being resolute may cultivate righteousness and strictness, and maintain self-confidence.*
*Being detached may cultivate aloofness and disinterest, and promote self-absorption.*
*People that are strongly logical create connections with those who share their convictions, and develop respect for intellectual leaders. They do not need constant presence or trivial chats in order to maintain relationships and commitments. They can mold habits and adopt measures quickly, if there is good reason to do so; but not if they cannot see a clear purpose for it. They fill rested when things make sense or are in order. They may be infatuated with ideas, ideals, things or people, but struggle with charisma or courage. They can be industrious, but dislike supervision, and prefer clear and strict methods and policies.*


----------



## Randroth

Very interesting, I'll have to look into this more in the future.

What I tested as:


* *




Industrial State

The best concept to define the focus of this state is function. It is the state of occupation and productivity. It happens when we are emotionally relaxed, but rationally and physically determined. We are in this state when organizing activities, and carrying out resolutions. We look to put hands into action and not stop until a job is completed as established.

By definition, this is the state of focus in action, resolution and detachment. Its main characteristic is acting upon decisions, or bringing order to actions, all while avoiding emotional tension. This defines our ability to compromise and act towards resolutions that do not involve emotional concerns.

Topographic Map location: Industry

MBTI approximation: ISTJ

Archetype: Producers

Engineers, Managers… People who have a constant tendency to this state focus on their actions and decisions. Their attention goes to where production and results are better met. For them, productivity is more pressing than worries about theories and aesthetics. They have sympathy for people with a clear mission or enterprise. They have a zealous and moralistic sense of duty, but are not prone to sharing their feelings openly. They like analyzing things practically, but could be arbitrary or frustrated when they don’t understand something. They like to keep things according to a plan, and could be reluctant to change habitual measures.

This state has three tendencies towards introversion:

Being action driven may cultivate competition and impatience, and prompt self-reliance.
Being resolute may cultivate righteousness and strictness, and maintain self-confidence.
Being detached may cultivate aloofness and disinterest, and promote self-absorption.
People that are strongly industrial are protective of their space and possessions, and have a definite sense of order. They value process and outcomes, and use this as a measure of how important or satisfactory things are. They want to feel in charge of things and getting them done. Because of this, they can get carried away, be stubborn or influenced by habits and routines. They look to guard and provide for what they love, but might appear self-centered. They might overlook new possibilities, or relax to search for fun or inspiration.

Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to frequent several states, and become multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.




It sounded a little too...middle-management for me. I'm not nearly as focused on productivity and planning as that. What I identify more as:


* *




Technical State

The best concept to define the focus of this state is method. It is the state of classification and efficiency. It happens when we are emotionally relaxed, but physically open and rationally determined. We are in this state when implementing or developing plans, techniques or arrangements of tangible things. We will struggle to understand how things are, and find optimization. We are attentive to what is going around, thinking about placement or functionality.

By definition, this is the state of sensation, resolution and detachment. Its main characteristic is sensing the surroundings for structure, or regulating what is tangible, all while avoiding emotional tension. This defines our ability to find, supervise and bring order, and not get involved or carried away by subjective feelings.

Topographic Map location: Lab

MBTI approximation: **T*

Archetype: Specialists

Inspectors, Technicians… People who have a constant tendency to this state focus on structure and objectivity. Their attention goes towards efficiency and actualization. For them, a clear plan of action is more pressing than subjective passion or sentimentality. They connect with responsible people, and avoid the moody or erratic. They can be comfortable in academic environments, but are not very interested in abstract theories or plain creativity. They are susceptible to physical interaction, and alert of things happening. They like keeping track of records, patterns, and goals; this drives them to sports, technology, commerce, politics, law and economics. They are people of high value and respect, but their emotions are internal and personal.

This state has two tendencies towards introversion:

Being resolute may cultivate righteousness and strictness, and maintain self-confidence.
Being detached may cultivate aloofness and disinterest, and promote self-absorption.
People that are strongly technical are very aware when things are dysfunctional, excited about bringing order, and frustrated when structure is not applied or overlooked. They enjoy physical activities, the feeling of things happening, and challenges. They like collaborating if there are clear objectives. They are very responsible and tend to make steps in calculated ways. They are gracious, diplomatic, and good with terms, protocol and policies. They are also witty and alert, good at finding ways to resolve or take advantage of a situation.

Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to frequent several states, and become multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.


----------



## Quernus

*Existential State*

FocusPhysical
↓Rational
↓Emotional
↓ Tense →ActionResolutionValuation  Flexible →SensationConceptionEmpathy  Relaxed →AbstractionInstinctionDetachment  

*The best concept to define the focus of this state is meaning. It is the state of essence and purpose. It happens when we are physically relaxed, but emotionally determined and rationally open. We are in this state when searching ideals, meanings, significance or transcendence; when we are involved in abstract reverence. We look to reflect on our values; conceive and expose our feelings. We are devoted to ideas, and enjoy exploring and elaborating on them; being focused on emotional concepts and experiences.*
*By definition, this is the state of focus in abstraction, conception and valuation. Its main characteristic is pondering sentiments or placing values on concepts, all while avoiding physical tension. This defines our ability to be exalted, repulsed or devoted to abstract ideas, while being absent from physical surroundings or escaping what is tangible or presented to the senses at the moment.*
*Topographic Map location: Sanctuary*
*MBTI approximation: *NF**
*Archetype: Therapists**Missioners, Healers… People who have a strong tendency to this state focus on their feelings and analysis. Their attention goes where ideals and beliefs are. For them, being a visionary is more pressing than physical possessions or industry. They plan and care for what is emotionally important or relevant, and avoid more practical but non-transcendental activities. They feel comfortable in secular environments, but will always question the purpose in search for better things. Their visions may seem compelling and pleasurable, while reality may seem dull and dirty. They may abandon quests following their feelings, and dislike definite, predictable and rigorous things. They are impulsively protective of things they value, but might overlook physical abilities, facts or needs. They may be biased about their preferences; but, they are open to reflect on their feelings.*
*They have two tendencies towards introversion:*


*Being abstracted may cultivate timidity and awkwardness, and lead towards self-reliance.*
*Being value driven may cultivate infatuation and sensitivity, and induce self-absorption.*
*People that are strongly existential are open to suggestions, information and exploration, but these are all conditioned by an intense desire to carry an ideal. This can make them reject or adopt things, and may interfere with interpretations, giving a sense of clarity at times and disdain at others. They pursue passion in order to be creative; they tend to be drawn towards arts in many shapes, specially abstract and surreal.*

*Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to frequent several states, and become multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.*


----------



## WickerDeer

*iNFP

N: 92%
F: 85%
T: 15%
S: 8%

J/P: 28/72%*


   

The best concept to define the focus of this state is *charm*. It is the state of intuition and fascination. It happens when we are physically and rationally relaxed, but emotionally open. We are in this state when we are alert to experience emotion—expect some surprise, good or bad feelings from things, people or ideas. If we are wrong about threats or blessings, we are willing to correct and reevaluate our feelings. This is the key for empathy, inspiration, and building intuition. It is an imminently spiritual state, but not necessarily dogmatic or moralistic. It devices emotions, moods or likings in order to sense the moment, adjust to it, or spice it up.
By definition, this is the state of focus in _abstraction_, _instinction_ and _empathy_. Its main characteristic is the perception of emotional attributes while avoiding physical and rational tension. This defines our ability to receive vibes, motivations and inspiration beyond our senses and reason.
Topographic Map location: *Garden*
MBTI approximation:* *NFP*
*Archetype: Charmers*

Actors, Muses… People who have a strong tendency to this state are more attentive to emotional exchanges, than physical demands and explanatory details or reflective analysis. They are charismatic without effort. They inspire creativity, sweetness, connection and communion, and tend to bring the best out of others. They look to connect with things. For them, having keen intuition and an open heart is more pressing than being industrious or aggressive. However, their love, fascination or disgust for diverse things make them active or curious about many subjects and practices. But, this fascination can be sporadic or lead to newer attractions. They are appreciative of animals, elders, children and strangers; but make better companions than guardians. They are artistic, and although they may seem shy, they are expressive, and develop talent for painting, acting, singing, writing, etc.
They have two tendencies towards introversion:


Being abstracted may cultivate timidity and awkwardness, leading towards self-reliance. 
Being instinctive may cultivate arbitratity and rebelliousness, demanding self-confidence. 
 People that are strongly inspirational look for fascinations and empathy. They tend not to focus on physical labor or competition. Violence brings them prompt remorse and fear, since they are emotionally open to others. Their norms tend to be based on intuition more than rational analysis. And, they may get involved in thrilling activities impulsively.

Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to frequent several states, and become multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.

Top four--
Inspirational 83%
Sentimental 76%
Theoretical 63%
Historical 60%

Lowest two--
Factual 20%
Practical 22% 
Technical 25%
Industrial 27%
 lol 

I identify a lot with sentimental--and I need to learn to do spoilers because this post is really long.

The best concept to define the focus of this state is *affection*. It is the state of sensibility and bonding. It happens when we are physically and rationally relaxed, but emotionally determined. We are in this state when our actions and decisions are dictated around our feelings, and when we are taken over or captivated by appreciations that escape our reason and exalt our ideas, senses or actions.
By definition, this is the state of focus in _abstraction_, _instinction_ and _valuation_. Its main characteristic is valuing our inspiration and empathy, thus determining emotional bonds, all while avoiding physical and rational tension. This offers us the ability to feel an unavoidable connection or rejection, love or phobia, for things and ideas. These values seem to escape our senses or reason.
Topographic Map location: *Theater*
MBTI approximation: *INFP*
*Archetype: Poets*

Preachers, Painters… People who have a strong tendency to this state focus on their feelings and their inner life. They are likely to create strong bonds and rejections, developing clear ideas of what is beautiful and ugly, good or bad. In fact, their world tends to find meaning through their passion, desires or fears. They do not have interest for industry or activities that deviate from their passion. But they derive tremendous joy from executing activities, or appreciating things; if these carry their values, the pleasure is intensified. This tendency to form connections, fascination and pleasure has a delicate line when it points to things that may oppose their morals; this could have them looking for constant reaffirmation.
They have three tendencies towards introversion:


Being abstracted may cultivate timidity and awkwardness, and lead towards self-reliance. 
Being instinctive may cultivate arbitratity and rebelliousness, and demand self-confidence. 
Being value driven may cultivate infatuation and sensitivity, and induce self-absorption. 
 People that are strongly sentimental create strong connections with those that share their passions, and develop admiration for those who embody them. They maintain emotional bonds with distant and even lost ones or things. They are respectful of moral values, but do not tend to rationalize them. Judgment and wisdom is intuitive for them. They look to rest only when things feel right, blessed or good. They may get involved in activities passionately and impulsively.


But yeah--interesting test!


----------



## Recede

*INFP

Inspirational State *

* 
FocusPhysical
↓Rational
↓Emotional
↓Tense →ActionResolutionValuation Flexible →SensationConceptionEmpathy Relaxed →AbstractionInstinctionDetachment 
 
The best concept to define the focus of this state is charm. It is the state of intuition and fascination. It happens when we are physically and rationally relaxed, but emotionally open. We are in this state when we are alert to experience emotion—expect some surprise, good or bad feelings from things, people or ideas. If we are wrong about threats or blessings, we are willing to correct and reevaluate our feelings. This is the key for empathy, inspiration, and building intuition. It is an imminently spiritual state, but not necessarily dogmatic or moralistic. It devices emotions, moods or likings in order to sense the moment, adjust to it, or spice it up.
By definition, this is the state of focus in abstraction, instinction and empathy. Its main characteristic is the perception of emotional attributes while avoiding physical and rational tension. This defines our ability to receive vibes, motivations and inspiration beyond our senses and reason.
Topographic Map location: Garden
MBTI approximation: *NFP
Archetype: Charmers

Actors, Muses… People who have a strong tendency to this state are more attentive to emotional exchanges, than physical demands and explanatory details or reflective analysis. They are charismatic without effort. They inspire creativity, sweetness, connection and communion, and tend to bring the best out of others. They look to connect with things. For them, having keen intuition and an open heart is more pressing than being industrious or aggressive. However, their love, fascination or disgust for diverse things make them active or curious about many subjects and practices. But, this fascination can be sporadic or lead to newer attractions. They are appreciative of animals, elders, children and strangers; but make better companions than guardians. They are artistic, and although they may seem shy, they are expressive, and develop talent for painting, acting, singing, writing, etc.
They have two tendencies towards introversion:


Being abstracted may cultivate timidity and awkwardness, leading towards self-reliance. 
Being instinctive may cultivate arbitratity and rebelliousness, demanding self-confidence. 
 People that are strongly inspirational look for fascinations and empathy. They tend not to focus on physical labor or competition. Violence brings them prompt remorse and fear, since they are emotionally open to others. Their norms tend to be based on intuition more than rational analysis. And, they may get involved in thrilling activities impulsively.

Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to frequent several states, and become multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.

*
This charmer archetype doesn't sound like me.


----------



## Loupgaroux

*Loupgaroux: *INTJ*

I\E* 74%\26% 
*S:* 12%
*N:* 88%
*T:* 63%
*F:* 47%
*J\P* 64%\36%


*Philosophical State*


*Focus*Physical
↓Rational
↓Emotional
↓Tense →ActionResolutionValuation Flexible →SensationConceptionEmpathy Relaxed →AbstractionInstinctionDetachment 

_(((^I couldn't get that to paste properly fyi)))
_
The best concept to define the focus if this state is ideals. It is the state of morality and deliberation. It happens when we are physically relaxed, but rationally and emotionally determined. We are in this state when we ask: what did we learn from this? what was wrong? what is the ideal? We want to understand and clarify feelings, and think before acting. We are not just using morals as guidance, but developing them, looking for the essence, importance or purpose.
By definition, this is the state of focus in abstraction, resolution and valuation. Its main characteristic is bringing order to values, or valuing order, all while avoiding physical tension. This defines our ability to define our standards, and bring analysis and appreciation to abstract things.

*Topographic Map location: Library*
*
MBTI approximation: IN*J*
*
Archetype: Professors*

**Historians, Ministers… People who have a strong tendency to this state focus on their feelings and reasons. Their attention goes to where a clear and desired outcome is met. For them, wisdom and self control are more pressing than swift physical response, possessions or actions. They are curious and reflective of their feelings, but not easy to abandon dogmas and habits. They like to contemplate fascinating ideas, but will not easily detach from their values and rules.
This state has three tendencies towards introversion:


Being abstracted may cultivate timidity and awkwardness, and lead towards self-reliance.
Being resolute may cultivate righteousness and strictness, and maintain self-confidence.
Being value driven may cultivate infatuation and sensitivity, and induce self-absorption.
People that are strongly philosophical enjoy discovering or developing a sense of purpose and a code to act accordingly. They have pleasure for obedience. They also value accomplishments, even if they may seem unproductive or unpractical at the moment; their focus is on transcendence and meaning. But, sometimes they could find it easier to adjust their codes to maintain a posture, and this could keep them procrastinating or being complacent about impositions or situations. They tend to find it their mission to preserve knowledge and values.

Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to frequent several states, and become multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.*


------

*INTJ? :shocked: I have to say I'm flattered.


----------



## Sily

Very good. And yes -- I am a monk. :tongue:

[HR][/HR]

*Elemental State*

*Focus*
Physical
↓Rational
↓Emotional
↓Tense →ActionResolutionValuation Flexible →SensationConceptionEmpathy Relaxed →AbstractionInstinctionDetachment 

*The best concept to define the focus of this state is serenity. This is the state of balance, the zen state, if any. It happens when we are physically, rationally and emotionally relaxed. We are in this state when resting, unworried or carefree about strong desires, rationalizations or disturbances. We try to avoid rigor, fascination or obsession. This can be expressed through irreverence, contemplation or complacency. It is the state of non-compulsive focus on any particular physical, emotional or rational tendency, but equally in all.*
*By definition, this is the state of focus in abstraction, instinction anddetachment. Its main characteristic is being able to avoid physical, rational and emotional tension. This defines our ability to achieve total relaxation.*
*Topographic Map location: Wilderness*
*MBTI approximation: I**P*
*Archetype: Wanderers*

**
*Rebels, Monks… People who have a constant tendency to this state believe that most things others stress about are unnecessary. They look for personal balance, this is their specialization. They may focus on healthy habits, sleep, contemplation, meditation and tending specific physical work and needs. Their ability to keep things simple possesses an intriguing way to inspire, give new strengths, perspectives or ideas. They can be very insightful about purely physical, rational or personal emotional matters, and not so much with social, professional or business related ones. They may struggle to avoid seeming unproductive, negligent, or disrespectful. When things get too tense or futile, they could simply restart and search for new horizons with optimism, which could be seen as pride or rebellion, but can be fruitful, or the basis of constant wandering. Their nature is also that rebels or anarchists.*
*They have three tendencies towards introversion:*


*Being abstracted may cultivate timidity and awkwardness, and lead towards self-reliance.*
*Being instinctive may cultivate arbitratity and rebelliousness, and demand self-confidence.*
*Being detached may cultivate aloofness and disinterest, and promote self-absorption.*
*People that are strongly elemental tend to emotional affairs that are not too passionate, unless they are intimate. They may bond as they go and may detach as well, but they develop very personal infatuations. They have a clear idea of the things that please them and the ones that don’t, but do not focus on promoting their values, or demand social ambition or glory. They have low interest in industry, unless it is personal, individual and habitual work. They avoid analysis, unless it is abstract and personal; this means that science, chess and crosswords puzzles, even philosophy, might be attractive, but not law, etiquette, professional and social norms. They are not prone to emotional displays, and tend to make decisions without stress, but under pressure, they can be considered aggressive, stubborn or selfish—sticking to their rebellious nature.*

*Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to frequent several states, and become multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.*


----------



## PaladinX

*E/I - 77/23 %
**S/N - 34/66 %
**T/F - 51/49 %
J/P - 52/48 %

ENTJ


Social State*


*Focus*Physical
↓Rational
↓Emotional
↓Tense →ActionResolutionValuation Flexible →SensationConceptionEmpathy Relaxed →AbstractionInstinctionDetachment 

*The best concept to define the focus of this state is connection. It is the state of openness and sociability. happens when we are physically, rationally and emotionally open. We are in this sate when we engage in activities in accordance with our social environment; when we are looking for middle grounds and getting involved, but not looking to be devoted to anything. We focus on outreach and versatility itself. This state is not into reclusion or introversion.

*
*By definition, this is the state of sensation, conception and empathy. Its main characteristic is sensing the surroundings for ideas, pondering about emotions, and being inspired by present events. This defines our ability to fully connect with the moment, on a physical, rational and emotional level. But it also makes us susceptible to it.


*
*Topographic Map location: Center Plaza
*
*MBTI approximation: E*** **<-- LOL
*

*Archetype: Mediators*

*Communicators, Networkers… People who have a strong tendency to this state are hip, popular and clever, but could be perceived as try-hard, two-faced or lacking identity by more introverted or particular types. However, they simply enjoy to participate and be part of the action and subject matter, and hardly desire to become strong followers or leaders, but enjoy feeling informed and involved. They tend to connect everyone, and specialize in this by practicing many trades or sports, knowing little bits of everything, and trying to accept others and be accepted—feel at home everywhere. Popularity may put them in a leadership position, but they may shift the direction of an enterprise for no other purpose than diversity and outreach; which in many cases is appropriate, but could distract from particular goals or interests.

*
*They have no tendencies towards introversion. This makes them subject to the social environment when it comes to rules, preferences, response or judgements.

*
*People that are strongly social like to feel surrounded by all kinds of people and things. They are not simply looking for fun or physical pleasure. They enjoy different crowds—parties, book readings, religious gatherings or business—unless these are extreme or constant. They are constantly looking for points of views, more than agreements. They can be easily influenced, but are even greater influencers. They concentrate in the combine experience of themselves and others.*


----------



## Elyasis

I'm NTP now. NTPs are cool.

Conceptual State

Topographic Map location: Study Field


MBTI approximation: *NTP

And Researchers

Well, some parts fit and other parts... well not so much.

Conceptual - 76%
Logical - 76%
Philosophical - 68%
Existential - 68%


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare

This test keeps on telling my I'm in an SFJ state, the first time being protectoral isfj and the second cordial enfj. Then the total color scale says that the percentage comes down to a general ESFJ type. I'm an INFP with ISFP cognitive functions on personality cafe. 


A. )What gives?

B.)Can someone please throughly explain how you can have an N personality but S cognitive functions? Is it something physical more than a subconscious characterstic?


----------



## mrssummersmith

I'm in emotionless analytical mode right now... so the test came out entj (I KNOW I'm not a J... it was 51 to 49%) I know my TF can flip on some tests though. I took the test again after trying to rest my stressed out brain and got ENFP

Social | 3D Psyche

I'm so dull after studying all day though... I'll have to come back to it to really check it out.


----------



## Dragheart Luard

Focus  _Physical_ 
↓  _Rational_ 
↓  _Emotional_ 
↓   _Determination_ → _Action_  _Regulation_  _Valuation_    _Perception_ →  _Sensation_  _Conception_  _Empathy_    _Disengagement_ → _Abstraction_  _Instinction_  _Detachment_  
 
 The best concept to define the focus of this state is *reason*. It is the state of analysis and structure. It represents a psyche that is physically and emotionally relaxed, but rationally tense. We are in this state when being analytic and trying to find conceptual order and structure. Its ideal scenario is when everything makes sense and falls into place within our head; and when we want to find this perfection.
By definition, this is the state of focus in _abstraction_, _regulation_ and _detachment_. Its main characteristic is bringing order to concepts, thus determining our sense of rational certainty, all while avoiding physical and emotional stress. This defines our ability to structure and analyze abstract data, without being constricted, misguided or distracted by our immediate physical perception or emotional appreciation.

It has three tendencies towards introversion:




Abstraction cultivates timidity and awkwardness, leading towards self-reliance.
Regulation cultivates righteousness and strictness, maintaining self-confidence.
Detachment cultivates aloofness and disinterest, promoting self-absorption.


Topographic Map location: *Study Room*
MBTI approximation: *INTP*
Archetype: *Scientists* Analysts, Programmers… People who have a constant tendency to this state are ordered and reserved. They may tend to create systems and schedules to deal with things like physical needs or socializing. They are open to learn and appreciate things, but can be strict about their resolutions. Ideally, everything they do should have a reason. They show low interest for demanding physical activities, unless they see a clear purpose or goal, like fitness; they prefer personal training to group sports. They do not favor whimsical or sentimental ideas, and look to avoid emotional drama. They also dislike frivolities and reckless behaviors.
People that are strongly logical create connections with those who share their convictions, and develop respect for intellectual leaders. They do not need constant presence or trivial chats in order to maintain relationships and commitments. They can mold habits and adopt measures quickly, if there is good reason to do so; but not if they cannot see a clear purpose for it. They fill rested when things make sense or are in order. They may be infatuated with ideas, ideals, things or people, but struggle with charisma or courage. They can be industrious, but dislike supervision, and prefer clear and strict methods and policies.
Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to frequent several states, and become multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.

I got:
89% Logical
70% Philosophical (INxJ)
66% Industrial (ISTJ)

Yeah it's a weird mix.


----------



## spoo93

 
FocusPhysical 
↓Rational 
↓Emotional 
↓ Determination →ActionRegulationValuation  Perception →SensationConceptionEmpathy  Disengagement →AbstractionInstinctionDetachment

 
The best concept to define the focus of this state is *affection*. It is the state of sensibility and bonding. It represents a psyche that is physically and rationally relaxed, but emotionally tense. We are in this state when our actions and decisions are dictated around our feelings, and when we are taken over or captivated by appreciations that escape our reason and exalt our ideas, senses or actions.
By definition, this is the state of focus in abstraction, instinction and valuation. Its main characteristic is valuing our inspiration and empathy, thus determining emotional bonds, all while avoiding physical and rational stress. This offers us the ability to feel an unavoidable connection or rejection, love or phobia, for things and ideas. These values seem to escape our senses or reason.
It has three tendencies towards introversion:




Abstraction cultivates timidity and awkwardness, leading towards self-reliance.
Instinction cultivates arbitratity and rebelliousness, demanding self-confidence.
Valuation cultivates particular interests and sensibility, causing self-absorption.
Topographic Map location: *Theater*
MBTI approximation: *INFP
*
Archetype: *Poets*Preachers, Painters… People who have a strong tendency to this state focus on their feelings and their inner life. They are likely to create strong bonds and rejections, developing clear ideas of what is beautiful and ugly, good or bad. In fact, their world tends to find meaning through their passion, desires or fears. They do not have interest for industry or activities that deviate from their passion. But they derive tremendous joy from executing activities, or appreciating things; if these carry their values, the pleasure is intensified. This tendency to form connections, fascination and pleasure has a delicate line when it points to things that may oppose their morals; this could have them looking for constant reaffirmation.
People that are strongly sentimental create strong connections with those that share their passions, and develop admiration for those who embody them. They maintain emotional bonds with distant and even lost ones or things. They are respectful of moral values, but do not tend to rationalize them. Judgment and wisdom is intuitive for them. They look to rest only when things feel right, blessed or good. They may get involved in activities passionately and impulsively.


----------



## Helweh18

Great test, Thanks!


----------



## Mind Swirl

At the top, the cube graphic said INTJ. The portion at the bottom says INxJ, and it says I'm "moral". It sounds more like Fi-dom. Interesting test, though! Here are my results:*

Philosophical* *State *


* Focus * Physical 
↓ Rational 
↓ Emotional 
↓ 
 Determination → Action *Regulation * *Valuation *
 Perception → Sensation Conception Empathy Disengagement → *Abstraction* Instinction Detachment


Also called *Moral*—The best concept to define the focus if this state is *morality*. It is the state of principles and deliberation. It represents a psyche that is physically relaxed, but rationally and emotionally tense. We are in this state when we ask: what did we learn from this? what was wrong? what is the ideal? We want to understand and clarify feelings, and think before acting. We are not just using morals as guidance, but developing them, looking for the essence, importance or purpose.
By definition, this is the state of focus in _abstraction_, _regulation_ and _valuation_. Its main characteristic is bringing order to values, valuing rules, and avoiding physical stress. This defines our ability to define standards, and bring analysis and appreciation to abstract ideas.
It has three tendencies towards introversion:


Abstraction cultivates timidity and awkwardness, leading towards self-reliance. 
Regulation cultivates righteousness and strictness, maintaining self-confidence. 
Valuation cultivates particular interests and sensibility, causing self-absorption. 
 Topographic Map location: *Library*
MBTI approximation: *IN*J*
*Archetype: Professors*

Historians, Ministers… People who have a strong tendency to this state focus on their feelings and reasons. Their attention goes to where a clear and desired outcome is met. For them, wisdom and self control are more pressing than inmediacy, possessions or brute force. They are curious and reflective of their feelings, but not easy to abandon dogmas and habits. They like to contemplate fascinating ideas, but will not easily detach from their values and rules.
People that are strongly philosophical enjoy discovering or developing a sense of purpose and a code to act accordingly. They have pleasure for obedience. They also value accomplishments, even if they may seem unproductive or unpractical at the moment; their focus is on transcendence and meaning. But, sometimes they could find it easier to adjust their codes to maintain a posture, and this could keep them procrastinating or being complacent about impositions or situations. They tend to find it their mission to preserve knowledge and values.


----------



## stormy

*Jovial State*


*Focus*Physical 
↓Rational 
↓Emotional 
↓Determination →ActionRegulationValuation Perception →SensationConceptionEmpathy Disengagement →AbstractionInstinctionDetachment 

*Also called Convivial—The best concept to define the focus of this state is mood. It is the state of keen instincts and humor. It represents a psyche that is rationally relaxed, but physically and emotionally flexible. In this state we are aware of our surroundings looking for things that may propose a treat or threat, reacting with emotions, or attributing and perceiving emotions from them. In other words, experiencing sensorial emotions. We look to sense, connect and express ourselves. We are easygoing, sensitive and free spirited. This state is social, engages in new activities easily, and evokes sympathy.*
*By definition, this is the state of sensation, instinction and empathy. Its main characteristic is sensing the surroundings for inspiration, or empathizing with what is presented to our senses, while avoiding rational stress. This defines our ability to sense what is happening at an emotional level without having to question or rationalize it. It also defines our ability to follow social vibes and swings.*
*It has one tendency towards introversion:*


*Instinction cultivates arbitratity and rebelliousness, demanding self-confidence.*
*Topographic Map location: Club*
*MBTI approximation: ESFP*
*Archetype: Trendsetters*

*Socializers, Entertainers… People who have a strong tendency to this state are simply cool, hip, groovy. They have low patience for explanatory details, deliberation and reflective analysis, their attention goes to where the physical emotion is at; they are natural deejays, comedians and emcees. For them, being spontaneous, funny, and able to connect and follow the vibe is more pressing than order or propriety. Being alert and open to bond with others gives them a chance to get involved in several interests and topics. But, their participation can be subjective to the moment and the opportunities to unwind and be festive. They can be organized by following social codes or common sense. They enjoy sports, but are not necessarily competitive. They also enjoy art, but preferably in tangible forms (music, dance, fashion, etc.). They enjoy being part of the audience or crowd, and not necessarily struggle to be a contender or critic; although, they make great performers.*
*People that are strongly jovial look for fun and free expression, and feel out of place in solemn or serious environments. They react to feelings with expressivity, and are susceptible to their social environment. They focus on perceiving and connecting to the moment and transmitting these emotions to others, and have an amazing ability to bring people together. This gives them the ability to recognize other’s humors. They use personal instincts as guiding norms.*

*Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to frequent several states, and become multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.
*
Not an ESFP lol


----------



## StaceofBass

*

Existential* State 





 
 Focus  _Physical_ 
↓  _Rational_ 
↓  _Emotional_ 
↓   _Determination_ → _Action_  _Regulation_  _Valuation_    _Perception_ →  _Sensation_  _Conception_  _Empathy_    _Disengagement_ → _Abstraction_  _Instinction_  _Detachment_   
 
Also called *Psychological*—The best concept to define the focus of this state is *meaning*. It is the state of essence and purpose. It represents a psyche that is physically relaxed, but emotionally tense and rationally flexible. We are in this state when searching ideals, meanings, significance or transcendence; when we are involved in abstract reverence. We look to reflect on our values; conceive and expose our feelings. We are devoted to ideas, and enjoy exploring and elaborating on them; being focused on emotional concepts and experiences.​ By definition, this is the state of focus in _abstraction_, _conception_ and _valuation_. Its main characteristic is pondering sentiments or placing values on concepts, all while avoiding physical stress. This defines our ability to be exalted, repulsed or devoted to abstract ideas, while being absent from physical surroundings or escaping what is tangible or presented to the senses at the moment.​ It has two tendencies towards introversion:


Abstraction cultivates timidity and awkwardness, leading towards self-reliance.
Valuation cultivates particular interests and sensibility, causing self-absorption.
 Topographic Map location: *Sanctuary*​ MBTI approximation: **NF**​ Archetype: *Therapists* Missioners, Psychologists… People who have a strong tendency to this state focus on their feelings and analysis. Their attention goes where ideals and beliefs are. For them, being a visionary is more pressing than physical possessions or industry. They plan and care for what is emotionally important or relevant, and avoid more practical but non-transcendental activities. They feel comfortable in secular environments, but will always question the purpose in search for better things. Their visions may seem compelling and pleasurable, while reality may seem dull and dirty. They may abandon quests following their feelings, and dislike definite, predictable and rigorous things. They are impulsively protective of things they value, but might overlook physical abilities, facts or needs. They may be biased about their preferences; but, they are open to reflect on their feelings.
People that are strongly existential are open to suggestions, information and exploration, but these are all conditioned by an intense desire to carry an ideal. This can make them reject or adopt things, and may interfere with interpretations, giving a sense of clarity at times and disdain at others. They pursue passion in order to be creative; they tend to be drawn towards arts in many shapes, specially abstract and surreal.​


----------



## The_Wanderer

Interesting test, lets see:

I/E: 26/74%
N/S: 65/35%
T/F: 33/67%
J/P: 42/58%

ENFP... surprise surprise!

74% Social
73% Ideational
67% Jovial
65% Inspirational AND Cordial
64% Existential

So by 1%... that makes me:

*Social State*


*Focus*Physical 
↓Rational 
↓Emotional 
↓Determination →ActionRegulationValuationPerception →SensationConceptionEmpathyDisengagement →AbstractionInstinctionDetachment

The best concept to define the focus of this state is *connection*. It is the state of openness and sociability. It represents a psyche that is physically, rationally and emotionally flexible. We are in this sate when we engage in activities in accordance with our social environment; when we are looking for middle grounds and getting involved, but not looking to be devoted to anything. We focus on outreach and versatility itself. This state is not into reclusion or introversion.
By definition, this is the state of sensation, conception and empathy. Its main characteristic is sensing the surroundings for ideas, pondering about emotions, and being inspired by present events. This defines our ability to fully connect with the moment, on a physical, rational and emotional level. But it also makes us susceptible to it.
It has no tendencies towards introversion. This makes it subject to the social environment when it comes to rules, preferences, response or judgement.
Topographic Map location: *Center Plaza*
MBTI approximation: *E***

**Archetype: Mediators*

Communicators, Networkers… People who have a strong tendency to this state are hip, popular and clever, but could be perceived as try-hard, two-faced or lacking identity by more introverted or particular types. However, they simply enjoy to participate and be part of the action and subject matter, and hardly desire to become strong followers or leaders, but enjoy feeling informed and involved. They tend to connect everyone, and specialize in this by practicing many trades or sports, knowing little bits of everything, and trying to accept others and be accepted—feel at home everywhere. Popularity may put them in a leadership position, but they may shift the direction of an enterprise for no other purpose than diversity and outreach; which in many cases is appropriate, but could distract from particular goals or interests.
People that are strongly social like to feel surrounded by all kinds of people and things. They are not simply looking for fun or physical pleasure. They enjoy different crowds—parties, book readings, religious gatherings or business—unless these are extreme or constant. They are constantly looking for points of views, more than agreements. They can be easily influenced, but are even greater influencers. They concentrate in the combine experience of themselves and others.

Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to frequent several states, and become multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.


----------



## Lady Mary

For *LadyMary74*If the image on top is not showing, please refresh the page.
Moving icons indicate the 3DPsyche's states closer to your average. Use the view changer to better visualize the cube, and bring together states that may seem appart. Note the cube is cyclical; if you go off one side, you come in the other.
Results are subjective to your self view and current state of mind. It is a good idea to retake it some other time, and also have a friend evaluate you separately. The following state has the highest proximity to your results. You may also want to explore neighboring states.


*Inspirational* State 











 
 Focus  _Physical_ 
↓  _Rational_ 
↓  _Emotional_ 
↓   _Determination_ → _Action_  _Regulation_  _Valuation_    _Perception_ →  _Sensation_  _Conception_  _Empathy_    _Disengagement_ → _Abstraction_  _Instinction_  _Detachment_   
 
Also called *Mystical*—The best concept to define the focus of this state is *charm*. It is the state of intuition and fascination. It represents a psyche that is physically and rationally relaxed, but emotionally flexible. We are in this state when we are alert to experience emotion—expect some surprise, good or bad feelings from things, people or ideas. If we are wrong about threats or blessings, we are willing to correct and reevaluate our feelings. This is the key for empathy, inspiration, and building intuition. It is an imminently spiritual state, but not necessarily dogmatic or moralistic. It devices emotions, moods or likings in order to sense the moment, adjust to it, or spice it up.
By definition, this is the state of focus in _abstraction_, _instinction_ and _empathy_. Its main characteristic is the perception of emotional attributes while avoiding physical and rational stress. This defines our ability to receive vibes, motivations and inspiration beyond our senses and reason.
It has two tendencies towards introversion:


Abstracted cultivates timidity and awkwardness, leading towards self-reliance.
Instinctión cultivates arbitratity and rebelliousness, demanding self-confidence.
 Topographic Map location: *Garden*
MBTI approximation:* *NFP*
Archetype: *Charmers* Mystics, Muses… People who have a strong tendency to this state are more attentive to emotional exchanges, than physical demands and explanatory details or reflective analysis. They are charismatic without effort. They inspire creativity, sweetness, connection and communion, and tend to bring the best out of others. They look to connect with things. For them, having keen intuition and an open heart is more pressing than being industrious or aggressive. However, their love, fascination or disgust for diverse things make them active or curious about many subjects and practices. But, this fascination can be sporadic or lead to newer attractions. They are appreciative of animals, elders, children and strangers; but make better companions than guardians. They are artistic, and although they may seem shy, they are expressive, and develop talent for painting, acting, singing, writing, etc.
People that are strongly inspirational look for fascinations and empathy. They tend not to focus on physical labor or competition. Violence brings them prompt remorse and fear, since they are emotionally open to others. Their norms tend to be based on intuition more than rational analysis. And, they may get involved in thrilling activities impulsively.


Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to frequent several states, and become multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.


----------



## Catherin

I got ENFJ which is interesting, because I am fairly introverted. I'm not sure how that happened. 

*Existential State







Take Test











*


*Focus*
Physical 
↓Rational 
↓Emotional 
↓Determination →ActionRegulationValuation Perception →SensationConceptionEmpathy Disengagement →AbstractionInstinctionDetachment 

*Also called Psychological—The best concept to define the focus of this state is meaning. It is the state of essence and purpose. It represents a psyche that is physically relaxed, but emotionally tense and rationally flexible. We are in this state when searching ideals, meanings, significance or transcendence; when we are involved in abstract reverence. We look to reflect on our values; conceive and expose our feelings. We are devoted to ideas, and enjoy exploring and elaborating on them; being focused on emotional concepts and experiences.*
*By definition, this is the state of focus in abstraction, conception and valuation. Its main characteristic is pondering sentiments or placing values on concepts, all while avoiding physical stress. This defines our ability to be exalted, repulsed or devoted to abstract ideas, while being absent from physical surroundings or escaping what is tangible or presented to the senses at the moment.*
*It has two tendencies towards introversion:*


*Abstraction cultivates timidity and awkwardness, leading towards self-reliance.*
*Valuation cultivates particular interests and sensibility, causing self-absorption.*
*Topographic Map location: Sanctuary*
*MBTI approximation: *NF**
*Archetype: Therapists*

*Missioners, Psychologists… People who have a strong tendency to this state focus on their feelings and analysis. Their attention goes where ideals and beliefs are. For them, being a visionary is more pressing than physical possessions or industry. They plan and care for what is emotionally important or relevant, and avoid more practical but non-transcendental activities. They feel comfortable in secular environments, but will always question the purpose in search for better things. Their visions may seem compelling and pleasurable, while reality may seem dull and dirty. They may abandon quests following their feelings, and dislike definite, predictable and rigorous things. They are impulsively protective of things they value, but might overlook physical abilities, facts or needs. They may be biased about their preferences; but, they are open to reflect on their feelings.*
*People that are strongly existential are open to suggestions, information and exploration, but these are all conditioned by an intense desire to carry an ideal. This can make them reject or adopt things, and may interfere with interpretations, giving a sense of clarity at times and disdain at others. They pursue passion in order to be creative; they tend to be drawn towards arts in many shapes, specially abstract and surreal.*


*Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to frequent several states, and become multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.*


----------



## Hyperbole

Very interesting. Thank you


----------



## monemi

*Factual* State 











 
 Focus  _Physical_ 
↓  _Rational_ 
↓  _Emotional_ 
↓   _Determination_ → _Action_  _Regulation_  _Valuation_    _Perception_ →  _Sensation_  _Conception_  _Empathy_    _Disengagement_ → _Abstraction_  _Instinction_  _Detachment_   
 
The best concept to define the focus of this state is *objectivity*. It is the state of present attention and wit. It represents a psyche that is emotionally relaxed, but physically and rationally flexible. In this state we are aware of our surroundings, happenings and things that may proposes a threat or treat, looking for information, patterns and utility. We are not attentive to abstract feelings in creative or emotional forms, we are matter of fact. This state focuses on tangible information and being prepared for change of action and technique. In it we are social, engage in new activities easily and are curious.
By definition, this is the state of _sensation_, _conception_ and _detachment_. Its main characteristic is sensing the surroundings for concepts, pondering about what is presented to our senses, while avoiding emotional stress. This defines our ability to keep an objective mind.
It has one tendency towards introversion:


Detachement cultivates aloofness and disinterest, promoting self-absorption
 Topographic Map location: *Market*
MBTI approximation: *ESTP*
Archetype: *Negociators*Merchants, Scouts… People who have a strong tendency to this state will have the keenest perception to follow conversations, ideas, concepts and situations in practical terms, but low patience for whimsical details on art, aesthetics, sentiments and emotional subjectivity. Their attention goes to where there is a clear objective; where action, items and knowledge are needed. For them, being sharp is more pressing than sentimental or moral sensitivities, which can make them miss sentimental or abstract experiences, but keeps them away from drama, delusions and misconceptions. They have a knack for defying convictions and like to explore, hack and rig systems and norms, looking for experience, knowledge, strengths and weaknesses. People that are strongly factual may perceive others as emotionally susceptible, uncertain, unpractical, or fanatical and delusive about ideals and feelings. They keep an open mind and point of view, and are highly adaptable to changing rules and situations. They value things using socio-personal interests, tending to be active and supportive of their group, community and family.
Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to frequent several states, and become multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.

_As a secondary, I got ESFP Jovial State of Mind. I very much consider myself a cross between ESTP and ESFP. 
_


----------



## Meltboy

I got "jovial".
It's a good description of what I'm like.

I also got: Sensation, Instinction and Empathy.


----------



## idoh

*For jjklIf 
*

*Ideational State









*


*Focus*Physical 
↓Rational 
↓Emotional 
↓Determination →ActionRegulationValuation Perception →SensationConceptionEmpathy Disengagement →AbstractionInstinctionDetachment 

*Also called Creative—The best concept to define the focus of this state is imagination. It is the state of introspection and creativity. It represents a psyche that is physically relaxed, but rationally and emotionally flexible. We are in this state when we question and elaborate concepts around our inspiration, feelings or emotions; or when inspired or charmed by abstract ideas. We focus on the view of possibilities, how things should or could be. We will violate reality or logic for the sake of beauty, fear or fascination. This makes us creative, open minded and able to visualize, but also, makes us airy and introspective. This state is social; it is open to emotions and will be curious about them.*
*By definition, this is the state of focus in abstraction, conception and empathy. Its main characteristic is pondering about inspiration, bringing excitement to concepts, and avoiding physical stress. This defines our ability to be motivated or connected to abstract ideas, not linked to what is tangible, or being presenting to our senses; and the ability to conceive emotional ideas.*
*It has one tendency towards introversion:*


*Abstraction cultivates timidity and awkwardness, leading towards self-reliance.*
*Topographic Map location: Cafe*
*MBTI approximation: EN*P*
*Archetype: Storytellers*

*Authors, Creatives… People who have a strong tendency to this state focus on ideas and the excitement or emotions they spawn. They are not fond of prolonged and laborious physical activities. For them, having an open mind and heart is more pressing than rigorous orders or physical force. Being intuitive gives them the ability to see or conceive possibilities. They are able to hold different scenarios, possible or fantastic ones; but, this can also make them friends of exaggerations and fears. They have great ability for telling and creating stories. They enjoy dialogues, reading, writing—sharing ideas. They tend to have an internal fascination with social heroism and adventure.*
*They have one tendency towards introversion:*


*Being abstracted may cultivate timidity and awkwardness, and lead towards self-reliance.*
*People that are strongly ideational are bad at following everything that is physically going on around them. They follow conversations and concepts, and concentrate in bonding that way. This brings creativity, but may also bring delusion, lack of structure, and procrastination. They are not satisfied with defining concepts or bringing them to a constricted reality. They are always asking: how else could it be? What else can it have? and rather moving to better views than sticking to one. They can be impulsively adventurous.*


*Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to frequent several states, and become multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.*
*Please, leave a comment for those who frequent this state. Let us know your impression and suggestions. Join the conversation below, and .*





meeep (entp on top) weird
:mellow:


----------



## Meltboy

Apparently my state of mind is ESFP-like overall but in my daily life I live like an INTP. My colour preference makes me INFP (who knew that INFP's had complete ownership over the colour blue and all it's shades?) =P

I find it interesting I completely agree with the description it gives me. I do also question whether or not I'm ESFP rather than ISFP sometimes too, but, I think I come out on the introvert side of the scale if I'm honest. I don't agree with introversion 100% though.


----------



## BUNBUN

really interesting


----------



## Arkback

Sorry not following convos and looks like they maybe interesting. But.....

Silly 2010 peoples! We all use equal amounts of Sensing/Intuition/Apprehension/Cellcast now. As well as the other 60 mbti/gal parameters. Our daily vit-a-mins distribute the circuitry fuel for universal brain chemistry. Just don't tell the solar plant miners. Those guys purposefully get left out of the Fe/Fi/Fg/Fc supplements so that they cant feel any of the harsh conditions they must work under. Hahaha! Those crazies brutes!

Sent from ifone 78g using mentachip (2091)


----------



## sinshred

Sensing - Greek Spartan Army
Intuitive - Greek Philosopher


----------



## sinshred

Sensing - Greek Spartan Army
Intuitive - Greek Philosopher


----------



## MisterDantes

This is the very first test I became INFJ rather than INTJ  and I've done a bunch of them.
Got 51%F - 49%T
in another test i got
47%F - 53%T
I can agree with that narrow balance at least, but the rest of their descriptionw as really of the mark

EDIT: got philosopher btw


----------



## pianodog

I got ENFJ, I don't think so. I don't fit in with that definition at all.


----------



## GoosePeelings

It doesn't really work for me. Is it deleted?


----------



## Ixim

It doesn't want to load for me. What's up with that? I tried both on my PC and on my iPhone.

Maybe you need an opera or mozzila? But why wouldn't it work on both IE and Safari? Strange


----------



## Kabosu

It still works. The test page and you can decide to not sync Facebook account with the test.
Was it on the result?


----------



## Ixim

No as soon as the page finishes loading, it automatically switches to some blank page. I can't even read a thing on that page, but I see it for a moment(until it finishes loading, as mentioned). So, it's there, but sth is preventing me from viewing it. Just lol.

edit: It seems that it's my Flash player that is borking this up. Maybe I need it fully updated on my pc? Who knows...


----------



## digitalroses

This was really interesting. Enjoyed it! Philosophical


----------



## Lucky Luciano

It wont work on Chrome browser, it worked in Firefox for me.


> Topographic Map location: Civic Center
> 
> MBT approximation: ENTJ
> Archetype: Directors
> 
> Coordinators, Supervisors… People who have a constant tendency to this state focus on their analysis and environment. They have a strong sense of responsibility and expect this from others. They concentrate in projecting their goals on their lives and surroundings. For them, having a clear purpose is more pressing than instinctive impulses or emotional sensibility. They are supporters of things for which they see an outcome, but more intolerant of ones they don’t understand. They can be good critics of the work of others, although they may have low tolerance for slacking, ignorance, or irrationality. But, they are committed to instruction and sharing. They like academic environments, especially if oriented towards events planning, counselling, business or entrepreneurship. They are sociable, make it a regular task to have pleasant and friendly fun, and are great fans of celebrating accomplishments. They are ordered with people, plans and goal, not necessarily space.
> 
> People that are strongly managerial feel a need to stick to the vision. In this sense they can be judgmental or sensitive to irresponsibility and chaos. Their goal is not becoming a sole executor or leading star, they prefer directing or planning, and most of all, they like teamwork. They enjoy intellectual pursues, but rather the ones that involve physical execution, and social impact.
> 
> Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to frequent several states, and become multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.


----------



## Lady Phoenix

Interesting test. 

Results: 
*Conceptual State* 



























*Another name for it would be Intellectual—*The best concept to define the focus of this state is intellect. It is the state of knowledge and curiosity. It represents a psyche that is physically and emotionally relaxed, but rationally flexible. We are in this state when we want to learn and contemplate concepts and reasons. We are not satisfied with a simple answer or rules, and this ability opens the door to new ideas and questions. It makes us eager to know and conceive things.

 By definition, this is the state of focus in _abstraction_, _conception_ and _detachment_. Its main characteristic is the grasp of concepts and information, and avoiding physical or emotional stress. This defines our understanding of abstract ideas without constriction, misguidance or distraction by immediate physical demands or emotional appreciations.

 It has three tendencies towards introversion:


Abstraction cultivates timidity and awkwardness, leading towards self-reliance. 
Detachement cultivates aloofness and disinterest, promoting self-absorption. 
Topographic Map location: Study Field
MBTI approximation: *NTP
Archetype: Researchers

*Journalists, Scholars*… People who have a constant tendency to this state focus on information, and are not prone to physically demanding activities unless they apply knowledge. For them, being knowledgeable is more pressing than being authoritative or emotional. They may be procrastinators and constant researchers, as they are interested in progressively learning and conceiving things. They have low patience for whimsical details about likes and dislikes; their emotional values are mostly dictated by personal preferences or objective interests. They avoid physical struggle and drama. However, their curiosity leads them to new fields to explore, activities to engage in, and emotional connections to form; but, this interest can be sporadic or subjective to an intellectual pursue.

People that are strongly conceptual have a purely inquisitive mind, and do not focus on physical feats or emotional challenges. They are conversational, good listeners, but not necessarily determined to reach resolutions or convictions; they are more open to data and possibilities. They like encyclopedias, language systems, investigation and science, and tend to be human dictionaries. They may be fascinated with ideas, but may struggle with charisma. They are practical but may lack physical alertness or coordination, which makes them attracted to gadgets and systems to accomplish tasks.

Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to frequent several states, and become multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.


----------



## Suzanne

Thanks, @sanja293, that was interesting. I tested as Cordial, which isn't my type, and after reading through the 27 types I realized Social fits best.

Social | 3D Psyche

The description of Social was insightful, not 100 percent accurate but seeing into many of my personality quirks. Social is in the middle when it comes to Physical, Rational and Emotional, putting energy into each but not, as the link says, devoted to any realm. This is likely the reason I've been having so much trouble finding my MBTI type, since more than any other 3D type, I'm a generalist, wanting to engage in all three areas but not to any great extent, preferring to spread my energy more or less equally between the three.

I haven't read all the posts in this thread so I'm not sure if anyone has addressed the following. The site is actually more extensive than it first appears, and I found the linked map to be interesting:

Topographic MapMapa Topográfico | 3D Psyche

If you run the mouse over the locations it shows where the 27 types are located. I wish the author of the site would make a map showing both the location and type name at the same time so the map could be more easily understood at a glance. The Wilderness area, on the outside, is the location where the least amount of energy is invested in the Physical, Rational and Emotional realms, where people are most detached. Inward, the Field, Garden and Yard locations are detached in two areas and moderately engaged in one, and so on, becoming less detached and more engaged in the three realms as the center is approached, where the most engaged area is the Government, the Imperial type which has strong energy devoted to all three realms. My type, the Social, is shown to the side, and when the mouse is run over Social/Center Plaza it shows the type being located in the center of the map, with pathways to all three areas of an outer ring, which indicates wanting to be in the midst of everything yet not wanting to devote the same amount of energy as the Imperial type, also in the center.

I found the method fascinating, and it explained why some people I know are caught up in causes of various types -- the most attached level in one of the three realms -- while I'm not, which is explained by my role of Social and the need to be in the middle and connecting people and information from all realms without being overly drawn into any, moving in and out of groups with information rather than having a strong attachment to and energy involved in carrying out their ideas.


----------



## FakeLefty

Factual State







Take Test













FocusPhysical 
↓Rational 
↓Emotional 
↓ Determination →ActionRegulationValuation  Perception →SensationConceptionEmpathy  Disengagement →AbstractionInstinctionDetachment  

*The best concept to define the focus of this state is objectivity. It is the state of present attention and wit. It represents a psyche that is emotionally relaxed, but physically and rationally flexible. In this state we are aware of our surroundings, happenings and things that may proposes a threat or treat, looking for information, patterns and utility. We are not attentive to abstract feelings in creative or emotional forms, we are matter of fact. This state focuses on tangible information and being prepared for change of action and technique. In it we are social, engage in new activities easily and are curious.*
*By definition, this is the state of sensation, conception and detachment. Its main characteristic is sensing the surroundings for concepts, pondering about what is presented to our senses, while avoiding emotional stress. This defines our ability to keep an objective mind.*
*It has one tendency towards introversion:*


*Detachement cultivates aloofness and disinterest, promoting self-absorption*
*Topographic Map location: Market*
*MBTI approximation: ESTP*
*Archetype: Negociators**Merchants, Scouts… People who have a strong tendency to this state will have the keenest perception to follow conversations, ideas, concepts and situations in practical terms, but low patience for whimsical details on art, aesthetics, sentiments and emotional subjectivity. Their attention goes to where there is a clear objective; where action, items and knowledge are needed. For them, being sharp is more pressing than sentimental or moral sensitivities, which can make them miss sentimental or abstract experiences, but keeps them away from drama, delusions and misconceptions. They have a knack for defying convictions and like to explore, hack and rig systems and norms, looking for experience, knowledge, strengths and weaknesses.*
*People that are strongly factual may perceive others as emotionally susceptible, uncertain, unpractical, or fanatical and delusive about ideals and feelings. They keep an open mind and point of view, and are highly adaptable to changing rules and situations. They value things using socio-personal interests, tending to be active and supportive of their group, community and family.*


----------



## Saira

Very interesting website. I did the test quickly and without any thinking, so my results might not be very accurate. I really liked *Hunters* and *Wanderers* descriptions, but there's a lot of truth in *Warriors* description, too. In any case, this proved my doubts that I might be ISTP or ESTP.

*Martial State*


 * Focus * _Physical_ 
↓ _Rational_ 
↓_Emotional_ 
↓ _Determination_ → * Action*
  _Regulation__Valuation_
  _Perception_ →_Sensation_
 _Conception__Empathy_
  _Disengagement_ →_Abstraction_* Instinction* *Detachment*

 
 
The best concept to define the focus of this state is *might*. It is the state of courage and vitality. It represents a psyche that is rationally and emotionally relaxed, but physically tense. We are in this state when focusing on disposing of our surroundings, or executing physical tasks, abilities or habits. We struggle to feel in control of our physical abilities, needs and medium.
By definition, this is the state of focus in _action_, _instinction_ and _detachment_. Its main characteristic is acting upon sensorial stimuli, thus determining our physical aptitudes, all while avoiding rational and emotional stress. This defines our ability to act without worrying about reasons, fears or emotional restraints.
It has three tendencies towards introversion:




Action cultivates competition and impatience, prompting self-reliance. 
Instinction cultivates arbitratity and rebelliousness, demanding self-confidence. 
Detachement cultivates aloofness and disinterest, promoting self-absorption. 
 Topographic Map location: *Arena*
MBTI approximation: *IS*P*
*Archetype: Warriors*

Athletes, Pilots… People who have a constant tendency to this state focus on their actions and are very aware of their duties. In fact, they wish not having to deliberate in order to act with precision, which is why they train to become habituated. They are good at recognizing when things are out of place, and maintaining focus on what they are doing and not get carried away by surrounding distractions. They tend to develop a strong identification with their country, tradition, food, sports team, etc. They need to feel dutiful and complete their tasks in order to appreciate rest. They are systematic and industrious in an instinctive way. They are enthusiastic and enjoy attention when feeling excited, bot not when feeling emotional. They are passionate towards their feelings, but could be more self-centered than empathetic.
People that are strongly martial connect with others or things that have been present throughout time and helped them overcome challenges. They are distressed when being apart from their habitat or possessions. They have low patience for explanatory details, reflective analysis, whimsical ideas, or worries about aesthetics. They are not necessarily greedy, but can be competitive, possessive, and love feeling in control of their space. They gravitate towards objects, sounds or attitudes that show power and command.


Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to frequent several states, and become multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.


----------



## pond

How do I take this test? Nothing shows up for me when I click the "test" button


----------



## beauty and the beast

Ideational State Take Test 

Focus
Physical 
↓ Rational 
↓ Emotional 
↓ 
Determination →	Action	Regulation	Valuation 
Perception →	Sensation	Conception	Empathy 
Disengagement →	Abstraction	Instinction	Detachment 
The best concept to define the focus of this state is imagination. It is the state of introspection and creativity. It represents a psyche that is physically relaxed, but rationally and emotionally flexible. We are in this state when we question and elaborate concepts around our inspiration, feelings or emotions; or when inspired or charmed by abstract ideas. We focus on the view of possibilities, how things should or could be. We will violate reality or logic for the sake of beauty, fear or fascination. This makes us creative, open minded and able to visualize, but also, makes us airy and introspective. This state is social; it is open to emotions and will be curious about them.



By definition, this is the state of focus in abstraction, conception and empathy. Its main characteristic is pondering about inspiration, bringing excitement to concepts, and avoiding physical stress. This defines our ability to be motivated or connected to abstract ideas, not linked to what is tangible, or being presenting to our senses; and the ability to conceive emotional ideas.

It has one tendency towards introversion:

Abstraction cultivates timidity and awkwardness, leading towards self-reliance.
Topographic Map location: Cafe

MBTI approximation: EN*P

Archetype: Storytellers
Authors, Creatives… People who have a strong tendency to this state focus on ideas and the excitement or emotions they spawn. They are not fond of prolonged and laborious physical activities. For them, having an open mind and heart is more pressing than rigorous orders or physical force. Being intuitive gives them the ability to see or conceive possibilities. They are able to hold different scenarios, possible or fantastic ones; but, this can also make them friends of exaggerations and fears. They have great ability for telling and creating stories. They enjoy dialogues, reading, writing—sharing ideas. They tend to have an internal fascination with social heroism and adventure.

They have one tendency towards introversion:

Being abstracted may cultivate timidity and awkwardness, and lead towards self-reliance.
People that are strongly ideational are bad at following everything that is physically going on around them. They follow conversations and concepts, and concentrate in bonding that way. This brings creativity, but may also bring delusion, lack of structure, and procrastination. They are not satisfied with defining concepts or bringing them to a constricted reality. They are always asking: how else could it be? What else can it have? and rather moving to better views than sticking to one. They can be impulsively adventurous.


----------



## Paradigm

pond said:


> How do I take this test? Nothing shows up for me when I click the "test" button


Make sure you have a recent version of Flash enabled/installed, as the site is very Flash-heavy. You could try disabling any add-ons you have, too (such as Adblock), if fiddling with Flash doesn't work. And if _that_ doesn't work, try a different browser (works fine on my Firefox v26 with Flash v11.9, Adblock, and Ghostery).

Unless you're using a mobile device, in which case it's probably not going to be compatible... But I don't have much experience with those.


----------



## StunnedFox

Conceptual and INTP, apparently...


----------



## SouthernSaxon

Right this is what I got...

Philosophical State

Focus
Physical
↓ Rational
↓ Emotional
↓ 
Determination → Action Regulation Valuation 
Perception → Sensation Conception Empathy 
Disengagement → Abstraction Instinction Detachment 

The best concept to define the focus if this state is morality. It is the state of principles and deliberation. It represents a psyche that is physically relaxed, but rationally and emotionally tense. We are in this state when we ask: what did we learn from this? what was wrong? what is the ideal? We want to understand and clarify feelings, and think before acting. We are not just using morals as guidance, but developing them, looking for the essence, importance or purpose.

By definition, this is the state of focus in abstraction, regulation and valuation. Its main characteristic is bringing order to values, valuing rules, and avoiding physical stress. This defines our ability to define standards, and bring analysis and appreciation to abstract ideas.

It has three tendencies towards introversion:

Abstraction cultivates timidity and awkwardness, leading towards self-reliance.
Regulation cultivates righteousness and strictness, maintaining self-confidence.
Valuation cultivates particular interests and sensibility, causing self-absorption.

Topographic Map location: Library

MBTI approximation: IN*J

Archetype: Professors

Historians, Ministers… People who have a strong tendency to this state focus on their feelings and reasons. Their attention goes to where a clear and desired outcome is met. For them, wisdom and self control are more pressing than inmediacy, possessions or brute force. They are curious and reflective of their feelings, but not easy to abandon dogmas and habits. They like to contemplate fascinating ideas, but will not easily detach from their values and rules.

People that are strongly philosophical enjoy discovering or developing a sense of purpose and a code to act accordingly. They have pleasure for obedience. They also value accomplishments, even if they may seem unproductive or unpractical at the moment; their focus is on transcendence and meaning. But, sometimes they could find it easier to adjust their codes to maintain a posture, and this could keep them procrastinating or being complacent about impositions or situations. They tend to find it their mission to preserve knowledge and values.


----------



## Syncopy

I got the same as SouthernSaxon.


----------



## Pelopra

> when done with you duties, how eager are you for:
> 1. mental recreation-- read write talk contemplate
> 2. carefree fun-- play party unwind indulge
> 3. work on personal stuff-- project hobby business


I was gonna answer all three.
then i realized my "carefree fun" and "personal stuff" are both variants of read/write/talk/contemplate about 80% of the time.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Rational conception
Emotional detachment
Abstract sensation 
Approximate MBTI: xNTP


----------



## Planisphere

I was a Researcher xNTP about a year ago. Now, I seem to type as an Analyst INTP.


* *






> Scientists, Programmers… People who have a constant tendency to this state are ordered and reserved. They may tend to create systems and schedules to deal with things like physical needs or socializing. They are open to learn and appreciate things, but can be strict about their resolutions. Ideally, everything they do should have a reason. They show low interest for demanding physical activities, unless they see a clear purpose or goal, like fitness; they prefer personal training to group sports. They do not favor whimsical or sentimental ideas, and look to avoid emotional drama. They also dislike frivolities and reckless behaviors.
> 
> People that are strongly logical create connections with those who share their convictions, and develop respect for intellectual leaders. They do not need constant presence or trivial chats in order to maintain relationships and commitments. They can mold habits and adopt measures quickly, if there is good reason to do so; but not if they cannot see a clear purpose for it. They fill rested when things make sense or are in order. They may be infatuated with ideas, ideals, things or people, but struggle with charisma or courage. They can be industrious, but dislike supervision, and prefer clear and strict methods and policies.





Curiously enough, the main difference between the 'Conceptual' state and the 'Analytical' state is their rational focus. The Conceptual state is 'exploratory' - rationally flexible and curious. The Analytical state, in contrast, is about seeking order and structure, thereby sacrificing the open-ended perception of ideas and replacing it with a need to develop conclusions.

It makes sense though. I'm at a stage in my life where conclusions need to be made first. Now I get to filter through all the information I gathered over the past several years and make decisions on what research to support. That explains why I've recently been revisiting a lot of older theories I had.


----------



## RayTRNJ

I'd say the test is somewhat accurate... good job


----------



## Abraxas

I agree.

I just took it and got the Storyteller, Ideational, ENxP.

MBTI type is a bit off, but the type description fits well.

Good test.


----------



## Entropic

I always get INTP. I know I'm not. It tries to not be stereotype but ends up being stereotype anyway.


----------



## Psychopomp

INFP - its failure is now complete.

I did like the test, though... it had an interesting approach.


----------



## Ardielley

Apparently I'm an ENTP (Ideational)? The description was actually pretty accurate, though, even though I relate more to the Existential description.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

StunnedFox said:


> Conceptual and INTP, apparently...



Holy crap! 

Somehow, that strange device has caused us to switch personality types, necessitating a long period of time in which we must impersonate the other before we change back! 

(Got Entreprenurial/ISTJ)


----------



## Classic

Archetype: Poets







PoetsPreachers, Painters… People who have a strong tendency to this state focus on their feelings and their inner life. They are likely to create strong bonds and rejections, developing clear ideas of what is beautiful and ugly, good or bad. In fact, their world tends to find meaning through their passion, desires or fears. They do not have interest for industry or activities that deviate from their passion. But they derive tremendous joy from executing activities, or appreciating things; if these carry their values, the pleasure is intensified. This tendency to form connections, fascination and pleasure has a delicate line when it points to things that may oppose their morals; this could have them looking for constant reaffirmation.

People that are strongly sentimental create strong connections with those that share their passions, and develop admiration for those who embody them. They maintain emotional bonds with distant and even lost ones or things. They are respectful of moral values, but do not tend to rationalize them. Judgment and wisdom is intuitive for them. They look to rest only when things feel right, blessed or good. They tend to get involved in activities passionately.

Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to frequent several states, and become multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.​
Why is the Poet holding a glass of wine?


----------



## RunForCover07

Test result came back as: INTJ.*

Theoretical State*

View attachment 113674


The best concept to define the focus of this state is ingenuity. It is the state of instruction, planning and exposition. It represents a psyche that is physically relaxed, but rationally determined and emotionally flexible. We are in this state when we organize thoughts, imagination and ideas. We are attentive to rational structures while thinking of ways to make them new, different, nicer or intriguing. We enjoy playing with the script, plan or system for the sake of novelty and surprise. 

By definition, this is the state of focus in abstraction, regulation and empathy. Its main characteristic is regulating our inspiration, empathizing with analysis, all while avoiding physical stress. This defines our ability to structure or construct things that come just from our imagination, or trying to share or grasp them empathetically with others.

It has two tendencies towards introversion:

• Abstraction cultivates timidity and awkwardness, leading towards self-reliance.
• Regulation cultivates righteousness and strictness, maintaining self-confidence. 

Topographic Map location: Seminar MBTI approximation: *NT*

*Archetype: Instructors*

Planners, Architects… People who have a strong tendency to this state focus on thoughts and are open to sympathy. Their attention goes to where novelty is. For them, being clever is more pressing than physical power or irrational passion. They enjoy working with ideas more than physical activities, and have a prodigal ability to explain things. They feel comfortable in academic environments, but dislike routines. They will flirt with norms, and think of reasons to avoid labor and do what they want to do. They engage in arguments in search of contemplating possibilities. They have rules but are willing to sacrifice them to integrate surprise, illusion or accommodate others. A great deal of their analysis is targeted towards entertainment or conveying information. They can be impulsively driven by visions, sometimes overlooking physical abilities or experience. They are inspired by things that make sense or are in surprising or fascinating order.

People that are strongly theoretical are open to suggestions and affection, but they tend to be conditioned by reason, especially when accepting or applying ideas. They need order and structure in order to feel creative. They like mastering convictions and laws in order to bend, interconnect or switch them. This makes them eloquent and dexterous with ideas, languages, analysis and systems in general, but can also make them pertinacious and gimmicky.

Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to frequent several states, and become multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.


----------



## SouthernSaxon

Philosophical (IN*J), 80% - wow, I'm impressed with the explanation, I think it describes me really, really well:

Philosophical State

Focus
Physical
↓ Rational
↓ Emotional
↓ 
Determination → Action Regulation Valuation 
Perception → Sensation Conception Empathy 
Disengagement → Abstraction Instinction Detachment 

The best concept to define the focus if this state is morality. It is the state of principles and deliberation. It represents a psyche that is physically relaxed, but rationally and emotionally tense. We are in this state when we ask: what did we learn from this? what was wrong? what is the ideal? We want to understand and clarify feelings, and think before acting. We are not just using morals as guidance, but developing them, looking for the essence, importance or purpose.

By definition, this is the state of focus in abstraction, regulation and valuation. Its main characteristic is bringing order to values, valuing rules, and avoiding physical stress. This defines our ability to define standards, and bring analysis and appreciation to abstract ideas.

It has three tendencies towards introversion:

Abstraction cultivates timidity and awkwardness, leading towards self-reliance.
Regulation cultivates righteousness and strictness, maintaining self-confidence.
Valuation cultivates particular interests and sensibility, causing self-absorption.

Topographic Map location: Library

MBTI approximation: IN*J
Archetype: Professors

Historians, Ministers… People who have a strong tendency to this state focus on their feelings and reasons. Their attention goes to where a clear and desired outcome is met. For them, wisdom and self control are more pressing than inmediacy, possessions or brute force. They are curious and reflective of their feelings, but not easy to abandon dogmas and habits. They like to contemplate fascinating ideas, but will not easily detach from their values and rules.

People that are strongly philosophical enjoy discovering or developing a sense of purpose and a code to act accordingly. They have pleasure for obedience. They also value accomplishments, even if they may seem unproductive or unpractical at the moment; their focus is on transcendence and meaning. But, sometimes they could find it easier to adjust their codes to maintain a posture, and this could keep them procrastinating or being complacent about impositions or situations. They tend to find it their mission to preserve knowledge and values.

Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to frequent several states, and become multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.


----------



## shameless

WTH I am officially confused. I always get INTP on my MBTI tests of many kinds.

I got INFJ
?


----------



## 0+n*1

I got Protector (my test was in spanish, so I'm just translating it) or Guardian (XSFJ). I do relate to Ti and Si more than Ne and more than Fe. I relate more to Fi than to Fe.


----------



## obstinatesnooperr

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> I got Protector (my test was in spanish, so I'm just translating it) or Guardian (XSFJ). I do relate to Ti and Si more than Ne and more than Fe. I relate more to Fi than to Fe.


I also scored this. I also relate most with Ti, Si, and Fi. Hmmmm.

i have never (elsewhere) scored isfj, but my one colleague who studied personality for her master's typed me as isfj. I thought she was nuts!


----------



## Another Lost Cause

I got *NTP

Conceptual State (Green)
Archetype: Investigator, Scholar

The description was very accurate for me, probably one of the best I've read.


----------



## has

Hey guys, this is my first post on this forum.

Everytime I take an MBTI I get E_FJ but, constantly switch between Sensing or Intuition. This link the thread provided really goes into depth but it is also quite confusing. Is there an easier way to explain the difference between the two?


----------



## IENTP

I got ENTP, ideational state. Archetype: story teller, creative with a tendency to introversion. Strong points abstraction, conception and inspiration. Colour is teal.
Considering that I test as either ENTP or INTP on the MBTI, the 3d psyche comes surprisingly close, especially the individual cubes.

http://3dpsyche.com/3dpsyche/states/2a8080?dance=true&results=4D995D&daily=142020&testee=SS


----------



## candycane75

I got INTJ: Theoretical state (green)
Archetype:Architect instructor


----------



## sloop

Existential State 

The best concept to describe the focus of this state is Meaning.

It is the state of essence and purpose. It represents a psyche that is physically relaxed, but emotionally tense and rationally flexible. We are in this state when searching ideals, meanings, significance or transcendence; when we are involved in abstract reverence. We look to reflect on our values; conceive and expose our feelings. We are devoted to ideas, and enjoy exploring and elaborating on them; being focused on emotional concepts and experiences.

By definition, this is the state of focus in abstraction?, conception? and valuation?. Its main characteristic is pondering sentiments or placing values on concepts, all while avoiding physical stress. This defines our ability to be exalted, repulsed or devoted to abstract ideas, while being absent from physical surroundings or escaping what is tangible or presented to the senses at the moment.


Archetype: Therapist, Psychologist


People who have a strong tendency to this state focus on their feelings and analysis. Their attention goes where ideals and beliefs are. For them, being a visionary is more pressing than physical possessions or industry. They plan and care for what is emotionally important or relevant, and avoid more practical but non-transcendental activities. They feel comfortable in secular environments, but will always question the purpose in search for better things. Their visions may seem compelling and pleasurable, while reality may seem dull and dirty. They may abandon quests following their feelings, and dislike definite, predictable and rigorous things. They are impulsively protective of things they value, but might overlook physical abilities, facts or needs. They may be biased about their preferences; but, they are open to reflect on their feelings.

People that are strongly existential are open to suggestions, information and exploration, but these are all conditioned by an intense desire to carry an ideal. This can make them reject or adopt things, and may interfere with interpretations, giving a sense of clarity at times and disdain at others. They pursue passion in order to be creative; they tend to be drawn towards arts in many shapes, specially abstract and surreal.

E 57%
N 89%
F 69%
P 61%

My top 4:

Existential 79%
Ideational 78%
Sentimental 71%
Inspirational 70%


----------



## ENTPness

It said I was ESTP. Weird. Seems like New Age bullshit to me though.

EDIT: Nevermind, I missed the chart. Said I was ENTP actually, albeit 55/45 N/S, yet the description at the bottom says the MBTI "approximation" of my "Factual state" was ESTP. Oh well, when you're using phrases like "Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to frequent several states, and become multidimensional, wholesome, colorful" and you seem to have no scientific or even remotely logical backing for your system, I don't take it too seriously.


----------



## astrolamb

I got sensual... the description fits me very well. It also says it is "**F*" in MBTI which I find hilarious because that was literally the only thing I knew about my type before taking the test. 

It also gave me ENFP which I have never gotten before on any MBTI or Cognitive Function test, but all except F were roughly 50%.

I normally don't enjoy tests, but this one was genuinely interesting to me.


----------



## Lunacik

Huh...surprised. It actually did say INTP. Green. 


For wherever it's relevant, I am a
*Practitioner Verified INTP*
Enneagram 5 / Tritype Unknown
˜`˜"°º❤º°"˜`˜​


----------



## Lelu

Archetype: Minister, Historian
People who have a strong tendency to this state focus on their feelings and reasons. Their attention goes to where a clear and desired outcome is met. For them, wisdom and self control are more pressing than inmediacy, possessions or brute force. They are curious and reflective of their feelings, but not easy to abandon dogmas and habits. They like to contemplate fascinating ideas, but will not easily detach from their values and rules.

People that are strongly philosophical enjoy discovering or developing a sense of purpose and a code to act accordingly. They have pleasure for obedience. They also value accomplishments, even if they may seem unproductive or unpractical at the moment; their focus is on transcendence and meaning. But, sometimes they could find it easier to adjust their codes to maintain a posture, and this could keep them procrastinating or being complacent about impositions or situations. They tend to find it their mission to preserve knowledge and values.

MBTI Equivalent: INTJ

T: 57%
N: 79%
S: 21%
F: 43%

I:E - 70:30
J - 65:35

The descriptions seem fickle, akin to a horoscope. The most accurate part seems to be where they estimate your type (top not bottom). My philosophical, logical, and imperial scores were all extremely high and in a close range to each other, so it may have been easily possible to change my interpretation of a particular question and largely affect the results of the description.


----------



## Bitterself

Philosophical state.
Archetype: Minister, Historian.
MBTI equivalent: INTJ
T: 55%
F: 45%
N: 90%
S: 10%
I: 69%
E: 31%
J: 61%
P: 39%
Color: Cyan
Well, it seems accurate.


----------



## Aurus

Imperial State
Archetype: Chief/Executive
MBTI Equivalent: IN-J
T=50% F=50%
I=65% E=35%
N=70% S=20%
J=88% P=12%

Color: white

Pretty accurate, not 100% though, i did take it twice and the second time was philosophical, but still a very good test


----------



## Sunn

Protectoral, Imperial and Passional.. Hmm.

Sounds on point. Thanks OP!


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

*Daily life: IN-J
Test: ENFJ 

Preferences: sensation, conception, valuation 

This was interesting. Not totally right in many ways when you read the description but not exactly wrong. It's like...a part of me. But not me.


Congenial State







Take Test











*


Physical
↓Rational
↓Emotional
↓ActionRegulationValuationSensationConceptionInspiration AbstractionInstinctionDispassion 
*The best concept to describe the focus of this state is Community.*

*It is the state of relationship and communion. It represents a psyche that is emotionally tense, but physically and rationally flexible. We are in this state when we look for values to be reflected in our social environment. We are attentive to the things that exalt or threaten ideal views, but rather than the attitude of a fighter or guardian, this state provides that of a critic, teammate and supporter. It is social, alert of what is going around, and will be curious about it.*
*By definition, this is the state of sensation, conception and valuation. Its main characteristic is sensing the surroundings looking for existential connections, pondering about harmony and aesthetics, or bringing value to objectivity. This defines our ability to look for social connections.*

*Archetype: Diplomat, Host*

*People who have a constant tendency to this state focus on their feelings and environment. They have a strong sense of responsibility and emotional commitment, and teach this to others. They make sure that what is done carries their values. They are the perfect hosts, celebrate the efforts and intentions of others, put attention to special events, and assist friends and relatives when needed. They are social and gregarious, but tend to revolve around their community or group. They value responsive and resourceful people, and appreciate actions, because they value facts and results more than mere abstract feelings or ideas. Their desire to seek wellbeing and emotional stability, makes them focus constantly on drama or causes to alleviate, help or criticize.People that are strongly congenial tend to have a clear vision of what they understand to be right and wrong, good and bad, beautiful and ugly, desired and repulsive. They are open to debate ideas and to explore activities, places or cultures; but, they have a clear identity with a family, social group, culture or set of values, and the interaction might be restricted around this basis. They tend to have a clear idea of who is an ally or threat, and to be sensitive to public opinion.
*
*Tendencies towards introversion:*



*Valuation cultivates particularities and sensibility; prompting self-absorption.*

*More references about this state:*



*3DPsyche's color: Lavander*
*Topographic Map area: Community Center*
*MBTI approximation: ENFJ*


*Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to frequent several states, and become multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.*


----------



## Worriedfunction

> *The best concept to describe the focus of this state is Objectivity.*
> 
> *It is the state of present attention and wit. It represents a psyche that is emotionally relaxed, but physically and rationally flexible. In this state we are aware of our surroundings, happenings and things that may proposes a threat or treat, looking for information, patterns and utility. We are not attentive to abstract feelings in creative or emotional forms, we are matter of fact. This state focuses on tangible information and being prepared for change of action and technique. In it we are social, engage in new activities easily and are curious.*
> *By definition, this is the state of sensation, conception and dispassion. Its main characteristic is sensing the surroundings for concepts, pondering about what is presented to our senses, while avoiding emotional stress. This defines our ability to keep an objective mind.*
> 
> *Archetype: Merchant, Negociator*
> 
> *People who have a strong tendency to this state will have the keenest perception to follow conversations, ideas, concepts and situations in practical terms, but low patience for whimsical details on art, aesthetics, sentiments and emotional subjectivity. Their attention goes to where there is a clear objective; where action, items and knowledge are needed. For them, being sharp is more pressing than sentimental or moral sensitivities, which can make them miss sentimental or abstract experiences, but keeps them away from drama, delusions and misconceptions. They have a knack for defying convictions and like to explore, hack and rig systems and norms, looking for experience, knowledge, strengths and weaknesses.People that are strongly factual may perceive others as emotionally susceptible, uncertain, unpractical, or fanatical and delusive about ideals and feelings. They keep an open mind and point of view, and are highly adaptable to changing rules and situations. They value things using socio-personal interests, tending to be active and supportive of their group, community and family.
> *
> *Tendencies towards introversion:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Dispassion cultivates aloofness and disinterest; prompting self-absorption.*
> 
> *More references about this state:*
> 
> 
> 
> *3DPsyche's color: Olive*
> *Topographic Map area: Market*
> *MBTI approximation: ESTP*


I Know it says


> Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to frequent several states, and become multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.




But even so, I laugh at that result. I'm extremely far from ESTP. Though i agree with the larger base of what it's describing.


----------



## Prada

No idea how this test works but apparently, preferring to spend time with people and in group conversations (also relaxing this way) makes me an introvert. So, it seems very untrustworthy.

It gave me *Technical* result and MBTI type ISTJ. While I can agree with the technical one, I'm anything but an ISTJ. No, seriously, calling me a Si-dom is the same thing as calling Hitler a healthy ESFJ.


----------



## MisterPerfect

For DapperCarmail.com
The clearly visible cubes are those closer to your results; percentages represent how close they are. The following state has the highest proximity to your results. You may also want to explore neighboring states. These Results may be subjective to your self view and current state of mind.

Protectoral State Take Test 
Physical
↓	Rational
↓	Emotional
↓ 

Action	Regulation	Valuation 
Sensation	Conception	Inspiration 
Abstraction	Instinction	Dispassion 
The best concept to describe the focus of this state is Security.

It is the state of well-bieng and stability. It represents a psyche that is rationally flexible, and physically and emotionally tense. When in this state, we are devoted and active, but will be curious and reflective about it. We focus on acting towards feelings and ideas. We analyze the state of emotional stability, and do not hesitate to act towards keeping and protecting it. We are devoted to ideals and strive to provide for them. We have clear values, and look for control of our surroundings.

By definition, this is the state of focus in action, conception and valuation. Its main characteristic is acting upon ideals, pondering about our passions, and valuing practical abilities. This defines our ability to focus on our environment, protecting and providing for it.

Archetype: Guardian, Medic
People who have a constant tendency to this state focus on their actions, feelings and knowledge. Their attention goes to where help, duty and care is needed. For them, being resourceful is more pressing than being illustrious or relaxed. They value people that are skilled and dependable. They are attentive, but may want to take care of more things than they should or could handle. They like to make good use of their talents, and lead by example. But, their plans might be all over the place, as they sacrifice procedure for results. They like to read, talk and debate ideas, but may have little patience or free time.

People that are strongly protectoral are passionate. They value wealth, wellbeing, purpose and talent, and use this as a measure of how important or satisfactory things are. They want security and control, but most of all, a sense harmony. They can be possessive, but they are open to discussions or changes of plans and rules. This can be the key to help them get organized, and re-evaluate their otherwise strict values and routines.


Tendencies towards introversion:
Action cultivates competition and impatience; prompting self-reliance.
Valuation cultivates particularities and sensibility; prompting self-absorption.
More references about this state:
3DPsyche's color: Rose
Topographic Map area: Clinic
MBTI approximation: *SFJ
Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to frequent several states, and become multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.

Said ISFJ (I was not expecting that but the description and archetype fits)


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

he clearly visible cubes are those closer to your results; percentages represent how close they are. The following state has the highest proximity to your results. You may also want to explore neighboring states. These Results may be subjective to your self view and current state of mind.


Jovial State







Take Test













Physical
↓Rational
↓Emotional
↓ 
ActionRegulationValuation SensationConceptionInspiration  AbstractionInstinctionDispassion  
*The best concept to describe the focus of this state is Mood.*

*It is the state of humor and vibe. It represents a psyche that is rationally relaxed, but physically and emotionally flexible. In this state we are aware of our surroundings looking for things that may propose a treat or threat, reacting with emotions, or attributing and perceiving emotions from them. In other words, experiencing sensorial emotions. We look to sense, connect and express ourselves. We are easygoing, sensitive and free spirited. This state is social, engages in new activities easily, and evokes sympathy.*
*By definition, this is the state of sensation, instinction and inspiration. Its main characteristic is sensing the surroundings for inspiration, or empathizing with what is presented to our senses, while avoiding rational stress. This defines our ability to sense what is happening at an emotional level without having to question or rationalize it. It also defines our ability to follow social interaction at an emotional level.*

*Archetype: Entertainer, Comedian**People who have a strong tendency to this state are simply cool, hip, groovy. They have low patience for explanatory details, deliberation and reflective analysis, their attention goes towards physical emotion; they are natural deejays, comedians and emcees. For them, being spontaneous, funny, and able to connect and follow the vibe is more pressing than order or propriety. Being alert and open to bond with others gives them a chance to get involved in several interests and topics. But, their participation can be subjective to the moment and the opportunities to unwind and be festive. They can be organized by following social codes or common sense. They enjoy sports, but are not necessarily competitive. They also enjoy art, but preferably in tangible forms (music, dance, fashion, etc.). They enjoy being part of the audience or crowd, and not necessarily struggle to be a contender or critic; although, they make great performers.People that are strongly jovial look for fun and free expression, and feel out of place in solemn or serious environments. They react to feelings with expressivity, and are susceptible to their social environment. They focus on perceiving and connecting to the moment and transmitting these emotions to others, and have an amazing ability to bring people together. They are also gifted for recognizing other’s humors. They use personal instincts as guiding norms.
*
*Tendencies towards introversion:*

*Instinction cultivates arbitratity and rebelliousness; prompting self-confidence.*

*More references about this state:*

*3DPsyche's color: Purple*
*Topographic Map area: Club*
*MBTI approximation: ESFP*


*Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to frequent several states, and become multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.*


----------



## Silent Theory

This is very cool. I got "Existential" which equals to infj as expected. Seems very accurate.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Social State


_Physical__Físico_
↓ _Rational__Racional_
↓ _Emotional__Emocional_
↓   
 

[TD="width: 60, bgcolor: #d50000, align: center"]_Action__Acción_ [/TD]
[TD="width: 60, bgcolor: #00d500, align: center"]_Regulation__Regulación_ [/TD]
[TD="width: 60, bgcolor: #0000d5, align: center"]_Valuation__Valoración_ [/TD]
[TD="width: 60, align: center"] [/TD]


[TR]
[TD="width: 120, align: right"] [/TD]
[TD="width: 60, bgcolor: #800000, align: center"]_Sensation__Sensación_ [/TD]
[TD="width: 60, bgcolor: #008000, align: center"]_Conception__Concepción_ [/TD]
[TD="width: 60, bgcolor: #000080, align: center"]_Inspiration__Inspiración_ [/TD]
[TD="width: 60, align: center"] [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="width: 120, align: right"][/TD]
[TD="width: 60, bgcolor: #2a0000, align: center"]_Abstraction__Abstracción_ [/TD]
[TD="width: 60, bgcolor: #002a00, align: center"]_Instinction__Instinción_ [/TD]
[TD="width: 60, bgcolor: #00002a, align: center"]_Dispassion__Desapego_ [/TD]
[TD="width: 60, align: center"] [/TD]
[/TR]

The best concept to describe the focus of this state is *Comunication*.
El mejor concepto para describir el enfoque de este estado es *Comunicación*.

It is the state of openness and sociability. It represents a psyche that is physically, rationally and emotionally flexible. We are in this sate when we engage in activities in accordance with our social environment; when we are looking for middle grounds and getting involved, but not looking to be devoted to anything. We focus on outreach and versatility itself. This state is not into reclusion or introversion.

By definition, this is the state of _sensation_, _conception_ and _inspiration_. Its main characteristic is sensing the surroundings for ideas, pondering about emotions, and being inspired by present events. This defines our ability to fully connect with the moment, on a physical, rational and emotional level. But it also makes us susceptible to it.

Archetype: *Communicator, Journalist*Arquetipo: *Comunicador, Periodista*People who have a strong tendency to this state are hip, popular and clever, but could be perceived as try-hard, two-faced or lacking identity by more introverted or particular types. However, they simply enjoy to participate and be part of the action and subject matter, and hardly desire to become strong followers or leaders, but enjoy feeling informed and involved. They tend to connect everyone, and specialize in this by practicing many trades or sports, knowing little bits of everything, and trying to accept others and be accepted—feel at home everywhere. Popularity may put them in a leadership position, but they may shift the direction of an enterprise for no other purpose than diversity and outreach; which in many cases is appropriate, but could distract from particular goals or interests.People that are strongly social like to feel surrounded by all kinds of people and things. They are not simply looking for fun or physical pleasure. They enjoy different crowds—parties, book readings, religious gatherings or business—unless these are extreme or constant. They are constantly looking for points of views, more than agreements. They can be easily influenced, but are even greater influencers. They concentrate in the combine experience of themselves and others.

Es el estado de la sociabilidad y la percepción. Representa una psiquis física, racional y emocionalmente flexible. En él nos involucramos en actividades de acuerdo al medio social; buscamos estar acorde, encontrar terreno común e involucrarnos con los demás, pero no una devoción por nada. Nos enfocamos en llegar a los demás y ser versátiles en sí. Este estado no busca reclusión o introversión.
Por definición, éste es el estado de _sensación_, _concepción_ e _inspiración_. Se caracteriza por sentir el medio inmediato en busca de ideas, reflexionar acerca de las emociones, y inspirarse por los eventos presentes. Esto define nuestra habilidad de conectarnos con el momento a nivel físico, racional y emocional. Pero, también nos hace susceptible a él.

Archetype: *Communicator, Journalist*Arquetipo: *Comunicador, Periodista*Quienes tienen una endencia constante a este estado son hip, populares y listos, aunque pueden ser percibidos como falsos o faltos de identidad por quienes son más introvertidos o particulares. Aún así, ellos sencillamente disfrutan de participar y ser partes de la acción y del tema, y rara vez desean ser grandes seguidores o líderes, pero disfrutan estar informados e involucrados. Tienden a conectarse con todos, y se especializan en esto inculsionando en muchas áreas o deportes, aprendiendo un poco de todo, y tratando de aceptar a los demás y ser aceptados—sentirse en casa en todos lados. La popularidad puede ponerlos en posición de liderazdo, donde pueden tender a cambiar la dirección de las cosas sólo con el propósito de alcanzar diversidad y divulgación; lo que puede ser apropiado, pero puede distraer de finalidades o interses específicos.Quienes son extremadamente sociales disfrutan de sertirse rodeados por todo tipo de personas y cosas. No buscan simplemente placer físico; disfrutan de diferentes reuniones—fiestas, grupos de lectura, religiosos o de negocios—a menos que sean extremos o constantes. Están contantemente buscado puntos de vista más que acuerdos. Pueden ser fácilmente influenciados, pero son muchos mejor influenciadores. Se concentran en la experiencia combinada entre ellos y los demás.


This state has no tendency towards _introversion_.
It represents full _extroversion_. Introversion is the key to self-reliance, self-confidence and self-absorption; in excess it makes us unusual individuals, and in absense it makes us co-dependant and normal—in accordance with social norm.



More references about this state:

3DPsyche's color: *Gray*
Topographic Map area: *Plaza*
MBTI approximation: *E****

Más referencias sobre este estado:

Color en 3DPsyche: *Gris*
Área en el Mapa Topográfico: *Plaza*
Aproximación al MBTI: *E****

Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to frequent several states, and become multidimensional, wholesome, colorful




Archetype: “Communicator, Journalist”. Well, burn me! That’s the profession I’m aiming for at the moment, and what I’m studying at the moment. (Exam on Monday!) So it’s nice to know that the modern oracle, the internet, thinks I’m on the right track.


(And, of course, why a desk job organising and administering data is uncongenial!)


----------



## maryapple

Very cool little test.


----------



## G0lde

*Inspirational* State

The best concept to describe the focus of this state is *Charm*.

It is the state of intuition and fascination. It represents a psyche that is physically and rationally relaxed, but emotionally flexible. We are in this state when we are alert to experience emotion—expect some surprise, good or bad feelings from things, people or ideas. If we are wrong about threats or blessings, we are willing to correct and reevaluate our feelings. This is the key for empathy, inspiration, and building intuition. It is an imminently spiritual state, but not necessarily dogmatic or moralistic. It devices emotions, moods or likings in order to sense the moment, adjust to it, or spice it up.

By definition, this is the state of focus in abstraction, instinction and inspiration. Its main characteristic is the perception of emotional attributes, and avoidance of physical and rational stress. This defines our ability to perceive vibes, motivations and inspiration beyond our senses and reason.

Archetype: *Muse, Charmer*

Charmer People who have a strong tendency to this state are more attentive to emotional exchanges, than physical demands and explanatory details or reflective analysis. They are charismatic without effort. They inspire creativity, sweetness, connection and communion, and tend to bring the best out of others. They look to connect with things. For them, having keen intuition and an open heart is more pressing than being industrious or aggressive. However, their love, fascination or disgust for diverse things make them active or curious about many subjects and practices. But, this fascination can be sporadic or lead to newer attractions. They are appreciative of animals, elders, children and strangers; but make better companions than guardians. They are artistic, and although they may seem shy, they are expressive, and develop talent for acting, singing, writing, modeling, dancing, etc.

People that are strongly inspirational look for fascination and empathy. They tend not to focus on physical labor or competition. Violence brings them prompt remorse and fear, since they are emotionally open to others. Their norms tend to be based on intuition more than rational analysis. And, they may get involved in thrilling activities impulsively.


----------



## Girl archer

This test was fun, but the results were wrong. It said I am an ENFJ. Nope. Not a J, at all. Not even sure of the F.


----------



## Diamante

First time: 

PracticalPráctico | 3D Psyche

Test result: ISTP
Daily Life: ENTP

Second time: 

http://3dpsyche.com/3dpsyche/states/2a8080?dance=true&results=1D9A5F&daily=609F13&testee=Oscar

Test Result: ENTP
Daily Life: ENTP 

I think the Ideational (ENTP) description fit better than the Mechanical (ISTP) description in the end.


----------



## Cataclysm

When I click 'test' in the menu the box where I suppose the test is supposed to be turns white. Anyone got a solution?


----------



## arcanus_intus

I got Philosophical State with an Archetype: Historian. 

Test Result - INFJ (go figure)
Daily life - ENTP (Um, ok?)

PhilosophicalFilosófico | 3D Psyche

Interesting test though.

@Cataclysm, the site uses Flash - so if you are blocking Flash you won't see the test (or any of the other objects). Do you see the moving cubes on the main page?


----------



## Cataclysm

arcanus_intus said:


> @*Cataclysm*, the site uses Flash - so if you are blocking Flash you won't see the test (or any of the other objects). Do you see the moving cubes on the main page?


Yeah, I do. I also see some text in the window that opens when I click one but it disappears before I'm able to read any of it.


----------



## arcanus_intus

Cataclysm said:


> Yeah, I do.


There should be a place in the extension where you can white list websites, if you're still wanting to play with the test.


----------



## Cataclysm

arcanus_intus said:


> There should be a place in the extension where you can white list websites, if you're still wanting to play with the test.


Ait I'll test that, thanks


----------



## IdealTruths

I like this. I hope it's developed further.


----------



## sloop

Taken six months after the first test.

Sentimental State

The best concept to describe the focus of this state is Feeling.

It is the state of sensibility and affection. It represents a psyche that is physically and rationally relaxed, but emotionally tense. We are in this state when our actions and decisions are dictated around our feelings, and when we are taken over or captivated by appreciations that escape our reason and exalt our ideas, senses or actions.

By definition, this is the state of focus in abstraction?, instinction? and valuation. Its main characteristic is valuing our inspiration and empathy to determine emotional bonds, and avoiding physical and rational stress. This offers us the ability to feel an unavoidable connection or rejection, love or phobia, for things and ideas. These values seem to escape our senses or reason.

Archetype: Poet

People who have a strong tendency to this state focus on their feelings and their inner life. They are likely to create strong bonds and rejections, developing clear ideas of what is beautiful and ugly, good or bad. In fact, their world tends to find meaning through their passion, desires or fears. They do not have interest for industry or activities that deviate from their passion. But they derive tremendous joy from executing activities, or appreciating things; if these carry their values, the pleasure is intensified. This tendency to form connections, fascination and pleasure has a delicate line when it points to things that may oppose their morals; this could have them looking for constant reaffirmation.

People that are strongly sentimental create strong connections with those that share their passions, and develop admiration for those who embody them. They maintain emotional bonds with distant and even lost ones or things. They are respectful of moral values, but do not tend to rationalize them. Judgment and wisdom is intuitive for them. They look to rest only when things feel right, blessed or good. They tend to get involved in activities passionately.

I 65%
N 88%
F 91%
P 62%


My top 4:
Sentimental 96%
Philosophical 68%
Artisanal 68%
Elemental 66%

The first time I tested as ENFP and my top 4 scores were existential, ideational, sentimental, and inspirational, respectively. Odd to have such a dramatic change in scores. I guess life circumstances played a role or something...


----------



## Irene90

I got the Entrepreneurial State. All right, there's something wrong here. I do not like to lead people, nor being in control, and I am most certainly not a J (it gives the MBTI approximatation: -STJ). 
More in depth
Test result 
ISTJ I:E 55%:45% S:N 54%:46% T:F 57%:43% J 85%:15% 
Entrepreneurial 86% Imperial 79% Instrutional 64%
Daily Life 
INTJ I:E 64%:36% N:S 60%:40% T:F 69%:31% J 56%:44% 
Instrutional 83% Entrepreneurial 78% Industrial 66%

Overall, I love how I'm more Introverted and less Feeling in my daily life, that is so me. I would think this describes more the way we live our life, rather than our actual preferences (which for many should be the daily life result, which i didn't get; P is my definite preference)


----------



## Irene90

Cataclysm said:


> Yeah, I do. I also see some text in the window that opens when I click one but it disappears before I'm able to read any of it.


It'll ask you to log in via facebook, you must choose the option that is under it.


----------



## garcdanny26

Imperial | 3D Psyche

Test results:
Imperial State (focused towards responsibility, makes complete sense honestly)
Archetype: Emperor (love productivity, passionate about order.... again 100% me)
INTJ results: I:E (71%:29%), N:S (61%:39%), F:T (48%:52%), J (84%:16%)
(I agree mostly with these results, as I prefer introversion, intuition, and judging over extraversion, sensing, and perceiving. However, even though I may appear unemotional at times, I prefer Feeling over Thinking all the way. I'm not very rational about things actually, so I'm definitely an INFJ over an INTJ. Plus when looking at the cognitive functions, INFJ makes so much more sense.)
Overall cool test though. Very interesting!!!


----------



## Cataclysm

Irene90 said:


> It'll ask you to log in via facebook, you must choose the option that is under it.


It didn't ask me from what I could tell but it's whatever, I used a VPN and it worked.

edit: lol it actually didnt work


----------



## Wolf

Test Result: *IN-J*
N:S Contrast - 78:22%
T:F Contrast - 50:50%
I:E Contrast - 73:27%
J Contrast - 68:32%

Daily Life: *INTJ*
N:S Contrast - 75:25%
T:F Contrast - 55:45%
I:E Contrast - 74:26%
J Contrast - 62:38%


*Philosophical State*










* *




The best concept to describe the focus of this state is *Morality*.

It is the state of principles and deliberation. It represents a psyche that is physically relaxed, but rationally and emotionally tense. We are in this state when we ask: what did we learn from this? what was wrong? what is the ideal? We want to understand and clarify feelings, and think before acting. We are not just using morals as guidance, but developing them, looking for the essence, importance or purpose.

By definition, this is the state of focus in _abstraction_, _regulation_ and _valuation_. Its main characteristic is bringing order to values, valuing rules, and avoiding physical stress. This defines our ability to define standards, and bring analysis and appreciation to abstract ideas.




*Archetype: Historian*











* *




People who have a strong tendency to this state focus on their feelings and reasons. Their attention goes to where a clear and desired outcome is met. For them, wisdom and self control are more pressing than inmediacy, possessions or brute force. They are curious and reflective of their feelings, but not easy to abandon dogmas and habits. They like to contemplate fascinating ideas, but will not easily detach from their values and rules.

People that are strongly philosophical enjoy discovering or developing a sense of purpose and a code to act accordingly. They have pleasure for obedience. They also value accomplishments, even if they may seem unproductive or unpractical at the moment; their focus is on transcendence and meaning. But, sometimes they could find it easier to adjust their codes to maintain a posture, and this could keep them procrastinating or being complacent about impositions or situations. They tend to find it their mission to preserve knowledge and values.




*Tendencies towards introversion*:
_Abstraction_ cultivates timidity and awkwardness; prompting self-reliance.
_Regulation_ cultivates righteousness and strictness; prompting self-confidence.
_Valuation_ cultivates particularities and sensibility; prompting self-absorption.


----------



## Felipe

I was discussing the other day about the differences in work styles and my brother showed me this "hard skills" vs "soft skills" style. When I looked into it it seemed to distinguish in the same way sensing vs intuition. Sensing(and maybe thinking) being hard skills and intuition(and maybe feeling) being soft skills, check this out:


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Nothing shows up for me, if I click on 'test' it's just a blank space...


----------



## Wolf

ziggy stardust x said:


> Nothing shows up for me, if I click on 'test' it's just a blank space...


It requires Adobe Flash. Hopefully that is the issue?


----------



## meaningless

The best concept to describe the focus of this state is Morality.

It is the state of principles and deliberation. It represents a psyche that is physically relaxed, but rationally and emotionally tense. We are in this state when we ask: what did we learn from this? what was wrong? what is the ideal? We want to understand and clarify feelings, and think before acting. We are not just using morals as guidance, but developing them, looking for the essence, importance or purpose.

By definition, this is the state of focus in abstraction, regulation and valuation. Its main characteristic is bringing order to values, valuing rules, and avoiding physical stress. This defines our ability to define standards, and bring analysis and appreciation to abstract ideas.

Archetype: Historian
People who have a strong tendency to this state focus on their feelings and reasons. Their attention goes to where a clear and desired outcome is met. For them, wisdom and self control are more pressing than inmediacy, possessions or brute force. They are curious and reflective of their feelings, but not easy to abandon dogmas and habits. They like to contemplate fascinating ideas, but will not easily detach from their values and rules.

People that are strongly philosophical enjoy discovering or developing a sense of purpose and a code to act accordingly. They have pleasure for obedience. They also value accomplishments, even if they may seem unproductive or unpractical at the moment; their focus is on transcendence and meaning. But, sometimes they could find it easier to adjust their codes to maintain a posture, and this could keep them procrastinating or being complacent about impositions or situations. They tend to find it their mission to preserve knowledge and values.


Tendencies towards introversion:
Abstraction cultivates timidity and awkwardness; prompting self-reliance.
Regulation cultivates righteousness and strictness; prompting self-confidence.
Valuation cultivates particularities and sensibility; prompting self-absorption.
More references about this state:
3DPsyche's color: Cyan
Topographic Map area: Library
MBTI approximation: IN*J

It said I was INTJ, I'm INTP, but my prospecting trait is borderline.


----------



## RaisinKG

Entp



> the best concept to describe the focus of this state is ingenuity.
> 
> It is the state of instruction, planning and exposition. It represents a psyche that is physically relaxed, but rationally determined and emotionally flexible. We are in this state when we organize thoughts, imagination and ideas. We are attentive to rational structures while thinking of ways to make them new, different, nicer or intriguing. We enjoy playing with the script, plan or system for the sake of novelty and surprise.
> 
> By definition, this is the state of focus in abstraction, regulation and inspiration. Its main characteristic is regulating our inspiration, empathizing with analysis, all while avoiding physical stress. This defines our ability to structure or construct things that come just from our imagination, or trying to share or grasp them empathetically with others.
> 
> Archetype: Instructor
> people who have a strong tendency to this state focus on thoughts and are open to sympathy. Their attention goes to where novelty is. For them, being clever is more pressing than physical power or irrational passion. They enjoy working with ideas more than physical activities, and have a prodigal ability to explain things. They feel comfortable in academic environments, but dislike routines. They will flirt with norms, and think of reasons to avoid labor and do what they want to do. They engage in arguments in search of contemplating possibilities. They have rules but are willing to sacrifice them to integrate surprise, illusion or accommodate others. A great deal of their analysis is targeted towards entertainment or conveying information. They can be impulsively driven by their vision, sometimes overlooking physical abilities or experience. They are inspired by things that make sense or are in surprising or fascinating order.
> 
> People that are strongly theoretical are open to suggestions and affection, but they tend to be conditioned by reason, especially when accepting or applying ideas. They need order and structure in order to feel creative. They like mastering convictions and laws in order to bend, interconnect or switch them. This makes them eloquent and dexterous with ideas, languages, analysis and systems in general, but can also make them pertinacious and gimmicky.
> 
> 
> Tendencies towards introversion:
> Abstraction cultivates timidity and awkwardness; prompting self-reliance.
> Regulation cultivates righteousness and strictness; prompting self-confidence.
> More references about this state:
> 3dpsyche's color: Emerald
> topographic map area: Seminar
> mbti approximation: *nt*
> 
> consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to frequent several states, and become multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.


----------



## Eset

The best concept to describe the focus of this state is *Reason*.

It represents a psyche that is physically and emotionally relaxed, but rationally tense. We are in this state when being analytic and trying to find conceptual order and structure. Its ideal scenario is when everything makes sense and falls into place within our head; and when we want to find this order.

By definition, this is the state of focus in abstraction, regulation and dispassion. Its main characteristic is bringing order to concepts, thus determining our sense of rational certainty, all while avoiding physical and emotional stress. This defines our ability to structure and analyze abstract data, without being constricted, misguided or distracted by our immediate physical perception or emotional appreciation.

Archetype: *Analyst*
People who have a constant tendency to this state are ordered and reserved. They may tend to create systems and schedules to deal with things like physical needs or socializing. They are open to learn and appreciate things, but can be strict about their resolutions. Ideally, everything they do should have a reason. They show low interest for demanding physical activities, unless they see a clear purpose or goal, like fitness; they prefer personal training to group sports. They do not favor whimsical or sentimental ideas, and look to avoid emotional drama. They also dislike frivolities and reckless behaviors.

People that are strongly analytical create connections with those who share their convictions, and develop respect for intellectual leaders. They do not need constant presence or trivial chats in order to maintain relationships and commitments. They can mold habits and adopt measures quickly, if there is good reason to do so; but not if they cannot see a clear purpose for it. They fill rested when things make sense or are in order. They may be infatuated with ideas, ideals, things or people, but struggle with charisma or courage. They can be industrious, but dislike supervision, and prefer clear and strict methods and policies.


Tendencies towards introversion:
Abstraction cultivates timidity and awkwardness; prompting self-reliance.
*Regulation* cultivates righteousness and strictness; prompting self-confidence.
Dispassion cultivates aloofness and disinterest; prompting self-absorption.
More references about this state:
3DPsyche's color: *Green*
Topographic Map area: *Study*
MBTI approximation: *INTP*


----------



## bremen

I got typed as an INFP/Poet,
what went wrong!?


----------



## itsbobo

_The best concept to describe the focus of this state is *Communication*.

It is the state of openness and sociability. It represents a psyche that is physically, rationally and emotionally flexible. We are in this sate when we engage in activities in accordance with our social environment; when we are looking for middle grounds and getting involved, but not looking to be devoted to anything. We focus on outreach and versatility itself. This state is not into reclusion or introversion.

By definition, this is the state of sensation, conception and inspiration. Its main characteristic is sensing the surroundings for ideas, pondering about emotions, and being inspired by present events. This defines our ability to fully connect with the moment, on a physical, rational and emotional level. But it also makes us susceptible to it.

Archetype: *Communicator*

People who have a strong tendency to this state are hip, popular and clever, but could be perceived as try-hard, two-faced or lacking identity by more introverted or particular types. However, they simply enjoy to participate and be part of the action and subject matter, and hardly desire to become strong followers or leaders, but enjoy feeling informed and involved. They tend to connect everyone, and specialize in this by practicing many trades or sports, knowing little bits of everything, and trying to accept others and be accepted—feel at home everywhere. Popularity may put them in a leadership position, but they may shift the direction of an enterprise for no other purpose than diversity and outreach; which in many cases is appropriate, but could distract from particular goals or interests.

People that are strongly social like to feel surrounded by all kinds of people and things. They are not simply looking for fun or physical pleasure. They enjoy different crowds—parties, book readings, religious gatherings or business—unless these are extreme or constant. They are constantly looking for points of views, more than agreements. They can be easily influenced, but are even greater influencers. They concentrate in the combine experience of themselves and others.
_

I thought I was an analyst according to what percentages I was giving... this might be my shadow archetype!


----------



## Azazel

MBTI Equivalent: ENTP

*Ideational State*.

The best concept to describe the focus of this state is *Imagination*.

_It is the state of introspection and creativity. It represents a psyche that is physically relaxed, but rationally and emotionally flexible. We are in this state when we question and elaborate concepts around our inspiration, feelings or emotions; or when inspired or charmed by abstract ideas. We focus on the view of possibilities, how things should or could be. We will violate reality or logic for the sake of beauty, fear or fascination. This makes us creative, open minded and able to visualize, but also, makes us airy and introspective. This state is social; it is open to emotions and will be curious about them.

By definition, this is the state of focus in abstraction, conception and inspiration. Its main characteristic is pondering about inspiration, bringing excitement to concepts, and avoiding physical stress. This defines our ability to be motivated or connected to abstract ideas, not linked to what is tangible, or being presenting to our senses; and the ability to conceive emotional ideas._

Archetype: *Storyteller*

_People who have a strong tendency to this state focus on ideas and the excitement or emotions they spawn. They are not fond of prolonged and laborious physical activities. For them, having an open mind and heart is more pressing than rigorous orders or physical force. Being intuitive gives them the ability to see or conceive possibilities. They are able to hold different scenarios, possible or fantastic ones; but, this can also make them friends of exaggerations and fears. They have great ability for telling and creating stories. They enjoy dialogues, reading, writing—sharing ideas. They tend to have a fascination with social heroism and adventure.

People that are strongly ideational are bad at following everything that is physically going on around them. They follow conversations and concepts, and concentrate in bonding that way. This brings creativity, but may also bring delusion, lack of structure, and procrastination. They are not satisfied with defining concepts or bringing them to a constricted reality. They are always asking: how else could it be? What else can it have? and rather moving to better views than sticking to one. They can be impulsively adventurous._

_*Tendencies towards introversion*_:
Abstraction cultivates timidity and awkwardness; prompting self-reliance.
More references about this state:
3DPsyche's color: *Teal*
Topographic Map area: *Cafe*
*MBTI* approximation: *EN*P*


----------



## azir

a mix of ideational and conceptual ^^


----------



## clarity22

3D Psyche
by Lenin Compres
Twitter FB 
Language: 

For Billy
The clearly visible cubes are those closer to your results; percentages represent how close they are. The following state has the highest proximity to your results. You may also want to explore neighboring states. These Results may be subjective to your self view and current state of mind.

Industrial State Take Test 
Physical
↓	Rational
↓	Emotional
↓ 

Action	Regulation	Valuation 
Sensation	Conception	Inspiration 
Abstraction	Instinction	Dispassion 
The best concept to describe the focus of this state is Productivity.

It is the state of work and functionality. It represents a psyche that is emotionally relaxed, but rationally and physically tense. We are in this state when organizing activities, and carrying out resolutions. We look to put hands into action and not stop until a job is completed as expected.

By definition, this is the state of focus in action, regulation and dispassion. Its main characteristic is acting upon decisions, or bringing order to actions, all while avoiding emotional stress. This defines our ability to compromise and act towards resolutions that do not involve emotional concerns.

Archetype: Producer
People who have a constant tendency to this state focus on their actions and decisions. Their attention goes to where production and results are better met. For them, productivity is more pressing than worries about theories and aesthetics. They have sympathy for people with a clear mission or enterprise. They have a zealous and moralistic sense of duty, but are not prone to sharing their feelings openly. They like analyzing things practically, but could be arbitrary or frustrated when they don’t understand something. They like to keep things according to a plan, and could be reluctant to change habitual measures.

People that are strongly industrial are protective of their space and possessions, and have a defined sense of order. They value process and outcomes, and use this as a measure of how important or satisfactory things are. They want to feel in charge of things and getting them done. Because of this, they can get carried away, be stubborn or influenced by habits and routines. They look to guard and provide for what they love, but might appear self-centered. They might overlook new possibilities, or relax to search for fun or inspiration.


Tendencies towards introversion:
Action cultivates competition and impatience; prompting self-reliance.
Regulation cultivates righteousness and strictness; prompting self-confidence.
Dispassion cultivates aloofness and disinterest; prompting self-absorption.
More references about this state:
3DPsyche's color: Yellow
Topographic Map area: Industry
MBTI approximation: ISTJ
Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to frequent several states, and become multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.

Please, leave a comment for those who frequent this state. Let us know your impression and suggestions. Join the conversation below, and .


----------



## TangoLikeAMango

I got that I'm closest to ENTJ, which is great! But I'm an ENTP so that's confusing, I probably had some personal bias while taking the test. This test was really cool though, so


----------



## JennyJukes

took me forever to find the take the test button...

it says test result: enfj, daily life enfp

"The best concept to describe the focus of this state is *Comunication"*

psyche color: gray, topographic map area: plaza, mbti approximation: E***


----------



## TheJ

Philosophical State

The best concept to describe the focus of this state is Morality.

It is the state of principles and deliberation. It represents a psyche that is physically relaxed, but rationally and emotionally tense. We are in this state when we ask: what did we learn from this? what was wrong? what is the ideal? We want to understand and clarify feelings, and think before acting. We are not just using morals as guidance, but developing them, looking for the essence, importance or purpose.

By definition, this is the state of focus in abstraction, regulation and valuation. Its main characteristic is bringing order to values, valuing rules, and avoiding physical stress. This defines our ability to define standards, and bring analysis and appreciation to abstract ideas.

Archetype: Philosopher
People who have a strong tendency to this state focus on their feelings and reasons. Their attention goes to where a clear and desired outcome is met. For them, wisdom and self control are more pressing than inmediacy, possessions or brute force. They are curious and reflective of their feelings, but not easy to abandon dogmas and habits. They like to contemplate fascinating ideas, but will not easily detach from their values and rules.

People that are strongly philosophical enjoy discovering or developing a sense of purpose and a code to act accordingly. They have pleasure for obedience. They also value accomplishments, even if they may seem unproductive or unpractical at the moment; their focus is on transcendence and meaning. But, sometimes they could find it easier to adjust their codes to maintain a posture, and this could keep them procrastinating or being complacent about impositions or situations. They tend to find it their mission to preserve knowledge and values.


Yeah this seems bang on target, but I'm pretty sure I'm an INFP whereas they claim I should be an IN*J


----------



## OrangeAppled

*INFJ*
N - 76%
S - 24%
F - 54%
T - 43%

*Physical - abstraction
Rational - conception
Emotional - valuation*

*Existential State - 83% existential*
The best concept to describe the focus of this state is Meaning.

It is the state of essence and purpose. It represents a psyche that is physically relaxed, but emotionally tense and rationally flexible. We are in this state when searching ideals, meanings, significance or transcendence; when we are involved in abstract reverence. We look to reflect on our values; conceive and expose our feelings. We are devoted to ideas, and enjoy exploring and elaborating on them; being focused on emotional concepts and experiences.
By definition, this is the state of focus in abstraction, conception and valuation. Its main characteristic is pondering sentiments or placing values on concepts, all while avoiding physical stress. This defines our ability to be exalted, repulsed or devoted to abstract ideas, while being absent from physical surroundings or escaping what is tangible or presented to the senses at the moment.


*Archetype: Therapist*
People who have a strong tendency to this state focus on their feelings and analysis. Their attention goes where ideals and beliefs are. For them, being a visionary is more pressing than physical possessions or industry. They plan and care for what is emotionally important or relevant, and avoid more practical but non-transcendental activities. They feel comfortable in secular environments, but will always question the purpose in search for better things. Their visions may seem compelling and pleasurable, while reality may seem dull and dirty. They may abandon quests following their feelings, and dislike definite, predictable and rigorous things. They are impulsively protective of things they value, but might overlook physical abilities, facts or needs. They may be biased about their preferences; but, they are open to reflect on their feelings.
People that are strongly existential are open to suggestions, information and exploration, but these are all conditioned by an intense desire to carry an ideal. This can make them reject or adopt things, and may interfere with interpretations, giving a sense of clarity at times and disdain at others. They pursue passion in order to be creative; they tend to be drawn towards arts in many shapes, specially abstract and surreal.


Tendencies towards introversion:

Abstraction cultivates timidity and awkwardness; prompting self-reliance.
Valuation cultivates particularities and sensibility; prompting self-absorption.


----------



## redeemofself

MBTI Equivalent: *INTP*

_Conceptual State_

The best concept to describe the focus of this state is Knowledge.

It is the state of knowledge and curiosity. It represents a psyche that is physically and emotionally relaxed, but rationally flexible. We are in this state when we want to learn and contemplate concepts and reasons. We are not satisfied with a simple answer or rules, and this ability opens the door to new ideas and questions. It makes us eager to know and conceive things.

By definition, this is the state of focus in abstraction, conception and dispassion. Its main characteristic is the grasp of concepts and information, and avoiding physical or emotional stress. This defines our understanding of abstract ideas without constriction, misguidance or distraction by immediate physical demands or emotional appreciations.

_Archetype: Researcher_

People who have a constant tendency to this state focus on information, and are not prone to physically demanding activities unless they apply knowledge. For them, being knowledgeable is more pressing than being authoritative or emotional. They may be procrastinators and constant researchers, as they are interested in progressively learning and conceiving things. They have low patience for whimsical details about likes and dislikes; their emotional values are mostly dictated by personal preferences or objective interests. They avoid physical struggle and drama. However, their curiosity leads them to new fields to explore, activities to engage in, and emotional connections to form; but, this interest can be sporadic or subjective to an intellectual pursue.

People that are strongly conceptual have a purely inquisitive mind, and do not focus on physical feats or emotional challenges. They are conversational, good listeners, but not necessarily determined to reach resolutions or convictions; they are more open to data and possibilities. They like encyclopedias, language systems, investigation and science, and tend to be human dictionaries. They may be fascinated with ideas, but may struggle with charisma. They are practical but may lack physical alertness or coordination, which makes them attracted to gadgets and systems to accomplish tasks.


* *




Tendencies towards introversion:
Abstraction cultivates timidity and awkwardness; prompting self-reliance.
Dispassion cultivates aloofness and disinterest; prompting self-absorption.

More references about this state:
3DPsyche's color: Forest
Topographic Map area: Field
MBTI approximation: *NTP


----------



## Chiaro

The consensus on this forum for me so far is that I'm xSTJ or xNTx, but I keep scoring INxx. The test was easy to consider all questions for unlike others which seem to stress binary choice more and the results seem pretty fitting to my mentality. I assess my relationship to the results in this spoiler:


* *




Though _"what did we learn from this? what was wrong? what is the ideal?"_ is a big question I conform in projects. I tend ask myself questions that establish firmly the ground of my work (especially personally work) to see what exactly I'm going toward and what I got wrong before, finding and knowing my weaknesses and patching that up, using it or avoiding it. I in turn question the skills, but it's not like in the sense of feelings, it's _evaluation_. I like getting to the point and I like punctuation in my planning as such, with notes then visually thinking out loud and self-communication.

For _"We want to understand and clarify feelings, and think before acting"_ I'd consider that what I feel about is generally what I've developed through thought and its a sense of what I then know what to avoid. Or should I say, as like when planning, again, my conception of a project will consider also my personal wants, certain values in terms of quality but these are based mostly on logic. I'd be considering more personal things like aesthetics, which are to do with logic pertaining to how I work efficiently, like minimalism and low energy means to achieve things. I'm not really going to run into considerations of other people's feelings or ethics in my work due to the kind of occupations I engage in, but I would pursue to minimalise collateral damage, guarantee safety and such. I try to do things by necessity and necessity also evaluates the global level outside occupation to avoiding more legal, life and world-level damage, etc. So I guess I do kind of value conforming to objective morality over more petty subjective drives like greed. I feel strongly, but most feelings are "values" taken into narrowing down what I want intellectually (not unlike business values). My reasoning is indeed central to me and subjective feelings I have are essentially avoidances to things I don't need to do, or damages that I don't need to cause.

_"By definition, this is the state of focus in abstraction, regulation and valuation. Its main characteristic is bringing order to values, valuing rules, and avoiding physical stress. This defines our ability to define standards, and bring analysis and appreciation to abstract ideas"_ Well I build values in terms of directions, though I call these qualities, I make my own rules and match them. If someone has already made rules, I make my own version that conforms to them which better gives me sense of how to achieve them than to feel like they're working against me. I believe I use abstraction a lot, in terms of "building concepts" unique to a project, abstracting other concepts to reflect more "what I mean" than "what they literally mean" so I use abstract likeness but to a reader my coined terms alone my make no sense. As a hence, I like to use project models to show what meanings link to what, abstracting only what I need in the context of one part to another. Business models, design schematics, UML, lists, Q&As, notation, floorplans all really represent how I organise information mentally and on paper (and on working with such on paper allows me to reorganise my properties without confusion).

_"Their attention goes to where a clear and desired outcome is met. For them, wisdom and self control are more pressing than immediacy, possessions or brute force"_ I'd say so, I like to plan and ensure for the future variables that I'm driving towards a clear goal so as I said before I evaluate wants and necessities and make sure the result is on point. I definitely value self control over those other three, though I'd wish I had more ability to be in control, life can be distracting and its stressful to me to not be able to always guarantee self-control.

_"People that are strongly philosophical enjoy discovering or developing a sense of purpose and a code to act accordingly"_ I'm not sure on this, since I already have a sense of purpose and I will adapt/make fitting sort of 'code of conduct' based on project needs. _"They also value accomplishments, even if they may seem unproductive or unpractical at the moment; their focus is on transcendence and meaning"_ Often I get lost in perfecting a project in its setup and the practicality comes later, but once I am tuned, the framework is strong and the project can last very long and expand, transcend and keep to its early defined measures. _"But, sometimes they could find it easier to adjust their codes to maintain a posture, and this could keep them procrastinating or being complacent about impositions or situations. They tend to find it their mission to preserve knowledge and values"_ In part of setting up a project, I will take into consideration what makes me procrastinate which is essentially a detail to thought. I may examine early variables in life, physical and physiological aspects that allow me to essentially be inclined to work. When I attempt productivity, if I get stuck in a loop of some negative practice, I invent a means of changing this that also keeps to my initial project values and qualities desired. So there's a lot of quality control and shifts from making me a "thinker" to a "doer".




--- *My Results* ---

For Chiaro
The clearly visible cubes are those closer to your results; percentages represent how close they are. The following state has the highest proximity to your results. You may also want to explore neighboring states. These Results may be subjective to your self view and current state of mind.

Philosophical State


Physical
↓Rational
↓Emotional
↓ _Tense_ →_Action__Resolution__Valuation_ _Flexible_ →_Sensation__Conception__Empathy_ _Relaxed_ →_Abstraction__Instinction__Detachment_ 
 
The best concept to describe the focus of this state is Morality.

It is the state of principles and deliberation. It represents a psyche that is physically relaxed, but rationally and emotionally tense. We are in this state when we ask: what did we learn from this? what was wrong? what is the ideal? We want to understand and clarify feelings, and think before acting. We are not just using morals as guidance, but developing them, looking for the essence, importance or purpose.

By definition, this is the state of focus in abstraction, regulation and valuation. Its main characteristic is bringing order to values, valuing rules, and avoiding physical stress. This defines our ability to define standards, and bring analysis and appreciation to abstract ideas.

Archetype: Philosopher
People who have a strong tendency to this state focus on their feelings and reasons. Their attention goes to where a clear and desired outcome is met. For them, wisdom and self control are more pressing than inmediacy, possessions or brute force. They are curious and reflective of their feelings, but not easy to abandon dogmas and habits. They like to contemplate fascinating ideas, but will not easily detach from their values and rules.

People that are strongly philosophical enjoy discovering or developing a sense of purpose and a code to act accordingly. They have pleasure for obedience. They also value accomplishments, even if they may seem unproductive or unpractical at the moment; their focus is on transcendence and meaning. But, sometimes they could find it easier to adjust their codes to maintain a posture, and this could keep them procrastinating or being complacent about impositions or situations. They tend to find it their mission to preserve knowledge and values.


Tendencies towards introversion:
Abstraction cultivates timidity and awkwardness; prompting self-reliance.
Regulation cultivates righteousness and strictness; prompting self-confidence.
Valuation cultivates particularities and sensibility; prompting self-absorption.


More references about this state:
3DPsyche's color: Cyan
Topographic Map area: Library
MBTI approximation: IN*J


----------



## JhunneQuinn

Here are the Results I got, surprised me alot, well on the MTBI bit anyway.

Congenial State

Physical - Sensation
Rational - Conception
Emotional - Valuation​
The best concept to describe the focus of this state is Community.

It is the state of relationship and communion. It represents a psyche that is emotionally tense, but physically and rationally flexible. We are in this state when we look for values to be reflected in our social environment. We are attentive to the things that exalt or threaten ideal views, but rather than the attitude of a fighter or guardian, this state provides that of a critic, teammate and supporter. It is social, alert of what is going around, and will be curious about it.

By definition, this is the state of sensation, conception and valuation. Its main characteristic is sensing the surroundings looking for existential connections, pondering about harmony and aesthetics, or bringing value to objectivity. This defines our ability to look for social connections.

Archetype - Diplomat

People who have a constant tendency to this state focus on their feelings and environment. They have a strong sense of responsibility and emotional commitment, and teach this to others. They make sure that what is done carries their values. They are the perfect hosts, celebrate the efforts and intentions of others, put attention to special events, and assist friends and relatives when needed. They are social and gregarious, but tend to revolve around their community or group. They value responsive and resourceful people, and appreciate actions, because they value facts and results more than mere abstract feelings or ideas. Their desire to seek wellbeing and emotional stability, makes them focus constantly on drama or causes to alleviate, help or criticize.

People that are strongly congenial tend to have a clear vision of what they understand to be right and wrong, good and bad, beautiful and ugly, desired and repulsive. They are open to debate ideas and to explore activities, places or cultures; but, they have a clear identity with a family, social group, culture or set of values, and the interaction might be restricted around this basis. They tend to have a clear idea of who is an ally or threat, and to be sensitive to public opinion.

Tendencies towards - Introversion
Valuation cultivates particularities and sensibility; prompting self-absorption.

3D'sPsyche's color - Lavander
Topographic Map - Community Centre
MTBI approximation - ENFJ

Never Thought I can be considered as an ENFJ, before, only had ENFP since the last 2 years.
Gotta research the difference between Percievers and Judgers now.


----------



## Starflier

Archetype: Storyteller
People who have a strong tendency to this state focus on ideas and the excitement or emotions they spawn. They are not fond of prolonged and laborious physical activities. For them, having an open mind and heart is more pressing than rigorous orders or physical force. Being intuitive gives them the ability to see or conceive possibilities. They are able to hold different scenarios, possible or fantastic ones; but, this can also make them friends of exaggerations and fears. They have great ability for telling and creating stories. They enjoy dialogues, reading, writing—sharing ideas. They tend to have a fascination with social heroism and adventure.

People that are strongly ideational are bad at following everything that is physically going on around them. They follow conversations and concepts, and concentrate in bonding that way. This brings creativity, but may also bring delusion, lack of structure, and procrastination. They are not satisfied with defining concepts or bringing them to a constricted reality. They are always asking: how else could it be? What else can it have? and rather moving to better views than sticking to one. They can be impulsively adventurous.

Tendencies towards introversion:

Abstraction cultivates timidity and awkwardness; prompting self-reliance.

More references about this state:

3DPsyche's color: Teal
Topographic Map area: Cafe
MBTI approximation: EN*P

Consider this archetype a static stereotype. In reality, we tend to frequent several states, and become multidimensional, wholesome, colorful.


This doesn't seem to fit me. Maybe I'll take it again.


----------



## Kajada

I'm confused what the different is supposed to be between test results and daily life results. I can't find something on the site explaining the two and the test results version called me INTJ (lolno) while the daily life version called me INFP, which is much more likely. I'm a little surprised my N/S split wasn't closer but the T/F and J/P balance is not surprising, I do go back and forth with those.

Test Results RGB#1BA7E4
Existential State
Archetype: Therapist (78%) Philosophical (76%) Conceptual (72%) Analytical (70%)
Color: Aqua
Topographic Map Area: Sanctuary
MBTI approximation: *NF*

I/E 66/34
N/S 79/21
T/F 54/46
J/P 51/49

Daily Life RGB#142DD2

Sentimental (91%) Artisanal (74%) Inspirational (65%) Existential (64%)
Existential State
Archetype: Therapist

I/E 66/34
N/S 65/35
T/F 1/99
J/P 42/48


----------



## stardustrouge

I got Existential and it typed me as an ENFJ lol

but I'm an INFP


----------



## series0

sanja293 said:


> I find this test interesting
> 
> Sensing vs. Intuition | 3D Psyche


*
Archetype: Philosopher*

People who have a strong tendency to this state focus on their feelings and reasons. Their attention goes to where a clear and desired outcome is met. For them, wisdom and self control are more pressing than inmediacy, possessions or brute force. They are curious and reflective of their feelings, but not easy to abandon dogmas and habits. They like to contemplate fascinating ideas, but will not easily detach from their values and rules.People that are strongly philosophical enjoy discovering or developing a sense of purpose and a code to act accordingly. They have pleasure for obedience. They also value accomplishments, even if they may seem unproductive or unpractical at the moment; their focus is on transcendence and meaning. But, sometimes they could find it easier to adjust their codes to maintain a posture, and this could keep them procrastinating or being complacent about impositions or situations. They tend to find it their mission to preserve knowledge and values.

This system is almost too calculated and misses integration points. It doesn't really try to integrate and thus fails. Both the MBTI tests and the enneagrams test do a better job of systemic integration.

I find their detail wonderful and their labelling interesting and very accurate. But their forest is missing, there are only trees.


----------



## Cataclysm

I finally got it to work. Got this: 

Logical State

"The best concept to describe the focus of this state is Reason."

"It represents a psyche that is physically and emotionally relaxed, but rationally tense. We are in this state when being analytic and trying to find conceptual order and structure. Its ideal scenario is when everything makes sense and falls into place within our head; and when we want to find this order."

"Archetype: Analyst"

"People who have a constant tendency to this state are ordered and reserved. They may tend to create systems and schedules to deal with things like physical needs or socializing. They are open to learn and appreciate things, but can be strict about their resolutions. Ideally, everything they do should have a reason. They show low interest for demanding physical activities, unless they see a clear purpose or goal, like fitness; they prefer personal training to group sports. They do not favor whimsical or sentimental ideas, and look to avoid emotional drama. They also dislike frivolities and reckless behaviors."

"People that are strongly analytical create connections with those who share their convictions, and develop respect for intellectual leaders. They do not need constant presence or trivial chats in order to maintain relationships and commitments. They can mold habits and adopt measures quickly, if there is good reason to do so; but not if they cannot see a clear purpose for it. They fill rested when things make sense or are in order. They may be infatuated with ideas, ideals, things or people, but struggle with charisma or courage. They can be industrious, but dislike supervision, and prefer clear and strict methods and policies."


It says I'm an INTP which the official MBTI instrument that I paid for also said. I might consider it.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

It typed me as an esfj, but I'm an esfp.

I don't think that I am that much of an extrovert, but this says:
Archetype: *Communicator*People who have a strong tendency to this state are hip, popular and clever, but could be perceived as try-hard, two-faced or lacking identity by more introverted or particular types. However, they simply enjoy to participate and be part of the action and subject matter, and hardly desire to become strong followers or leaders, but enjoy feeling informed and involved. They tend to connect everyone, and specialize in this by practicing many trades or sports, knowing little bits of everything, and trying to accept others and be accepted—feel at home everywhere. Popularity may put them in a leadership position, but they may shift the direction of an enterprise for no other purpose than diversity and outreach; which in many cases is appropriate, but could distract from particular goals or interests.People that are strongly social like to feel surrounded by all kinds of people and things. They are not simply looking for fun or physical pleasure. They enjoy different crowds—parties, book readings, religious gatherings or business—unless these are extreme or constant. They are constantly looking for points of views, more than agreements. They can be easily influenced, but are even greater influencers. They concentrate in the combine experience of themselves and others.

This state has no tendency towards introversion.
It represents full extroversion. Introversion is the key to self-reliance, self-confidence and self-absorption; in excess it makes us unusual individuals, and in absense it makes us co-dependant and normal—in accordance with social norm.


----------



## dukaalmaar

It gave me blue and typed me as INFP... I couldn't be bothered to read any of it


----------



## Lunacik

maximum danger said:


> Man that's a fucking stupid question


Lmao, it's what an old ILI / INTJ friend wanted to talk about once. How people might be bullied for their horns, and some types of horns would be considered attractive, and yada yada. I didn't have the patience for it. "It's a hypothetical that will never happen, and all the same patterns that exist in the world today would still be as applicable as they already are now. The end." Pretty much how I feel about it.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Lunacik said:


> I gave one. "All the possible ways this or that historical event could've really unfolded..."
> Another example is "If people had horns, how might the world be different?"
> I call it bullshit because for the most part it just seems like an unnecessary waste of time to me. It's annoying. You could spend 50 years asking questions and coming up with possibilities, yet still be no closer to a conclusive concrete fact than when you first began. For some odd reason, iNtuitives think that makes them deep and special.


I sometimes ponder things like "What if the Dutch held on to the middle colonies and New York was still New Amsterdam?" "What if Mexico still owned the southwest?" "What if the Abrahamic faiths didn't take over much of the world?" "What if we had 8 fingers or 12 instead of 10, and how that would affect mathematics and the way the world runs?" But I don't really think about it past the initial "What if", because like you, I think its a waste of time.


----------



## Sily

Ah. It drives me crazy. I have seen it SOOOO much over the years here @ PerCafe.

“I’m such a deep special intuitive and I am searching for deep conversations with other deep people and I want this deepness to last hours.”

The last thing I want, is something to last hours with another person. I get impatient sitting there listening to their thoughts. I DON’T CARE WHAT YOU THINK. Do you honestly think I don’t have better ways to spend my time? To sit there and listen to you? I got news for you, DEEPNESS of thought does NOT have to involve you, or even another person.

There needs to be a comedy sketch called “Deep Thoughts”... where as the deep “talkers” are made fun of. Come on. Someone do it.

People wearing horns, is interesting tho.


----------



## Lunacik

Sily said:


> Ah. It drives me crazy. I have seen it SOOOO much over the years here @ PerCafe.
> 
> “I’m such a deep special intuitive and I am searching for deep conversations with other deep people and I want this deepness to last hours.”
> 
> The last thing I want, is something to last hours with another person. I get impatient sitting there listening to their thoughts. I DON’T CARE WHAT YOU THINK. Do you honestly think I don’t have better ways to spend my time? To sit there and listen to you? I got news for you, DEEPNESS of thought does NOT have to involve you, or even another person.
> 
> There needs to be a comedy sketch called “Deep Thoughts”... where as the deep “talkers” are made fun of. Come on. Someone do it.
> 
> People wearing horns, is interesting tho.


Sounds more like being self-absorbed than being S tbh.


----------

